# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  izbacivanje noćnih podoja?

## MGrubi

pokušala sam spavati na kauču, i mala bi imala "krizu" oko 3-4:00am, no kasnije i bez problema spavala do jutra 
ali, kad se ja vratim u sobu, u roku 2-3 dana evo nas na početku

na kakav način ste izbacili samo noćne podoje? ili imate kakav savjet? trik? ...

:neispavanismajlić:

----------


## Dragonfly

Moja prijateljica je spavala 6 mjeseci na kauču i kad se vratila sve se vratilo na staro. 

Kod nas nije upalilo moje spavanje u drugoj sobi. MM je nije uspio smiriti i zadržati, gušila se u suzama. Dignula bi se i došla do mene. 
Prije dva tjedna sam joj jedne noći rekla da cica nana i da je ne može dobiti. Malo se bunila i plakala u polusnu, ali se okrenula na drugu stranu i zaspala. I tako svaki put. Noćna buđenja su se prorijedila s 5-6 na 1 buđenje u samo tjedan dana. Još uvijek se jednom probudi, malo zaplače i traži cicu, ja joj kažem da nana, ponudim joj vode, ona popije, okrene se na drugu stranu i zaspi. 

Cica je još uvijek za uspavljivanje i buđenje, i to nam je gušt, ali noćne smo izbacili jer su me počeli previše iscrpljivati. Moraš samo biti uporna i ne popuštati ako si stvarno čvrsto odlučila prestati jer inače nema smisla. 
Možda je malo blesava usporedba, ali vjerujem da joj ne dozvoljavaš da i inače radi sve što hoće, sigurno postoje neke stvari koje nisu dozvoljene. Tako se moraš postaviti i u ovoj situaciji. Prvih nekoliko dana će biti teže, ali brzo će se smiriti. 

Ona je već dovoljno velika da joj nekako pokušaš objasniti. Ja Luciji i preko dana nekoliko puta spomenem da sad po noći svi spavamo (tata, mama, Lucija, medo i cica) i znam da me razumije. 
Šaljem vam   :Love:  u želji da prođe što bezbolnije. Možda se ugodno iznenadiš, kao i ja.

----------


## MGrubi

hvala   :Smile:  

pokušati ću

----------


## Felix

potpis na dragonfly. vec mjesec dana spavam u drugoj sobi i nema nekog napretka. zapravo nema nikakvog napretka. budi se i place. jednu noc sam prespavala s njim i sisao je cijelu noc, izludila sam.

tako da mi se cini da je jedini nacin spavati s njim i objasniti mu da po noci nema cice i tocka. upravo se psihicki spremam na to.

samo me zanima jedna stvar. dragonfly, kako si definirala jutro? dan, realno, izlazi vec u 5h. kako ste objasnili kad se smije prvi put dojiti nakon noci?

----------


## cvijeta73

> samo me zanima jedna stvar. dragonfly, kako si definirala jutro? dan, realno, izlazi vec u 5h. kako ste objasnili kad se smije prvi put dojiti nakon noci?


e, sad bi ti do deset spavala. kad izađe sunce to se zove dan i gotovo.   :Grin:

----------


## Felix

to nije odgovor koji sam htjela cuti  :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

dobre škure, i imaš noć do podne   :Grin:

----------


## Dragonfly

Ovako; budi se jedan put po noći i jednom ujutro, oko 6-6.30, taman prije nego se dignem za posao. Rolete namjestim tako da nas sunce probudi. 
Ako se probudi prije, procijenim da li da joj dam ili ne. U svakom slučaju ne dam joj dva puta jer bi je tako samo zbunila. 
Noćas se probudila i odmah tražila vode, popila i zaspala :shock: Ne mogu vjerovat da je prije samo tri tjedna bila priljepak cijelu noć. I još nešto, puno je odmornija i bolje volje. I nju su iscrpljivale noći. 
Jedino sam ja još uvijek umorna, tijelo se nije priviknulo na spavanje po noći.  :Grin: 

Sretno cure!!
 :Love:

----------


## Felix

> dobre škure, i imaš noć do podne


tja, vidi on da je vani dan. a spustim roletne skroz do kraja.

----------


## Princeza S

Dragonfly, a koliko je stara tvoja Lucija?
Moja Sara je upravo navršila godinu dana i zadnjih mjesec dana sisa često ko novorođenče :shock: 
Ja stvarno više nemogu...nebih željela da prestane sisati, nikako, ali da recimo siki 3 puta dnevno i max 2 puta po noći.
Ide mi već na živce da mi se svako malo vješa za majicu.
Btw. ja ne radim tako da je sika stalno tu  :Kiss:  
Razgovaram s mnogima koji su bebe odvikli od noćnih cicanja i uglavnom su koristili nešto poput one cry-it-out metode, meni to liči na to.
A to se ne usudim, nebih ju htjela ni na koji način povrijediti, i zato stvarno neznam što učiniti.
Da li ona može shvatiti, s obzirom na dob, kao tvoja Lucija, da sika spava?!? Nekako sumnjam? I kaj kad onda počne jako plakati? 
Kad joj i probam uskratiti po danu siku ona počne plakati i ja brže bolje dam  :Embarassed:  
Ona slabo pije vodu, a drugu tekućinu joj i ne dajem, jer si valjda nadoknadi sisanjem, tako da se bojim da mi to s nuđenjem vode neće ići?!?

Jel mi možete malo pomoći svojim iskustvima i savjetima, za to noćno ali i iako je ot dnevno dojenje?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Jel mi možete malo pomoći svojim iskustvima i savjetima, za to noćno ali i iako je ot dnevno dojenje?


ja ne mogu. jedino što ti mogu savjetovati je da se zaposliš. ili da te nema neko vrijeme u kući. kod nas - kad me nema niti da bi se sjetila. čim me vidi - počne govoriti zsci-zscica=ci-ca (to nam je novost, tako nekako izgovara) i kopa po majici.
evo danas je subota i  od kad se probudila, već je jedno 5 puta cicala.
jedino, po noći je super, od nedavno. probudi se možda dva puta po 3 minute i odvali do 8 i pol ujutro. kuc-kuc o drvo.
tako da se s te strane ne bunim.

druga stvar je što sam imala ideju o prestajanju s godine dana, ali sad je to pomaknuto na godinu i pol.

----------


## Lutonjica

kad smo izbacivali noćne podoje, nekoliko mjeseci sam spavala na kauču (3 čini mi se, ali više nisam sigurna, trebalo bi potražiti taj topik)

----------


## Princeza S

Lutonjica, i nije se vratilo na staro kad si se vratila u krevet?
To si Margitu odvikavala? S kolko mj? Jesi to odjednom svela na nijedan podoj po noći ili postepeno?
Hmmm imam toliko pitanja....

----------


## Cubana

Od kad spava na svom krevetu nema nocnih podoja (osim sporadično).

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica, i nije se vratilo na staro kad si se vratila u krevet?
> To si Margitu odvikavala? S kolko mj? Jesi to odjednom svela na nijedan podoj po noći ili postepeno?
> Hmmm imam toliko pitanja....


ma zaru, ne margitu   :Laughing:  
kad je imala 2,5 godine
i nije se vratilo na staro

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je dosta

----------


## G.

Prije tocno 3 tjedna izbacila sam nocne podoje, nije bilo iznenada, dugo smo se pripremali za to, tako da smo vjezbali uspavljivanje bez dojenja.

Nakon 3 tjedna rezultat je taj da se D. i dalje budi nekoliko puta, najcesce lagano zaspe ponovo natrag. Buduci da smo trenutno na sjeveru i noci prakticno da nema, postavila sam granicu 4 ujutro kao granicu noci i dana - ak se probudi oko pol 4 najteze zaspe dalje, ponekad i do 5 ne uspije zaspati, iako se smiri i lezi u krevetu...

Prvih nekoliko noci je plakala, uglavnom bi se smirila kad bi joj pokazala kako je vani noc i objasnila da sika spava, te kad bude dan da ce papati siku. I dalje sveki treci dan otprilike, ima krizu i trazi siku po noci...ocekivala sam ipak malo vise ovim izbacivanjem dojenja - iako se rijedje budi i lakse zaspe i dalje ne odspava vise od 3 sata u komadu.

Nisam odlazila iz sobe i prepustila uspavljivanje tati, jer sam smatrala da ce joj biti lakse ako je bar mama uz nju, ako ne i sika...

D. sam uspavljivala vise od godine dana iskljucivo ja u marami lli dojeci, nije bilo nikakve sanse da drugacije zaspi...

----------


## G.

Prije tocno 3 tjedna izbacila sam nocne podoje, nije bilo iznenada, dugo smo se pripremali za to, tako da smo vjezbali uspavljivanje bez dojenja.

Nakon 3 tjedna rezultat je taj da se D. i dalje budi nekoliko puta, najcesce lagano zaspe ponovo natrag. Buduci da smo trenutno na sjeveru i noci prakticno da nema, postavila sam granicu 4 ujutro kao granicu noci i dana - ak se probudi oko pol 4 najteze zaspe dalje, ponekad i do 5 ne uspije zaspati, iako se smiri i lezi u krevetu...

Prvih nekoliko noci je plakala, uglavnom bi se smirila kad bi joj pokazala kako je vani noc i objasnila da sika spava, te kad bude dan da ce papati siku. I dalje sveki treci dan otprilike, ima krizu i trazi siku po noci...ocekivala sam ipak malo vise ovim izbacivanjem dojenja - iako se rijedje budi i lakse zaspe i dalje ne odspava vise od 3 sata u komadu.

Nisam odlazila iz sobe i prepustila uspavljivanje tati, jer sam smatrala da ce joj biti lakse ako je bar mama uz nju, ako ne i sika...

D. sam uspavljivala vise od godine dana iskljucivo ja u marami lli dojeci, nije bilo nikakve sanse da drugacije zaspi...

----------


## MGrubi

još skupljam hrabrost
neću joj reći da je noć  i sisa spava
ajer nemamo nikakve grilje, rolete.. samo teški zastor, dan nam dođe u 4 ujutro, pošto je prozor na sjeveroistoku

ali ću koristiti izraz: Ja spavam! ili neću reagirati na doziv, uglavnom vidjeti ću , kako kad
sad pripremam "teren", govorim joj kako kad mama spava, spavaju i sise, i ona ne može onda siskiti, jer sika ne radi, spava...
ko papagfaj joj to ponavljam
valjda će za koji dan joj to uči u misli, a ja skupiti hrabrost

----------


## Anci

Ja sam prije dva dana konačno skupila hrabrost i rekla joj da je noć, mrak (imamo rolete  :Grin:  ) i da cica spava.
Ona ima 20 mjeseci i prihvatila je to.

Probudila se i viče cicu, cicu...
Ja njoj: vidi, seka spava, tata spava, i mama bi spavala, ajde ujutro, kad dođe dan, mama da cicu.

Ne mogu vjerovati da već 2 noći nije cicala :shock: 

Nije mi ispočetka noćno dojenje pravilo problem, ali u zadnje vrijeme doji 10-15 puta noću i non stop traži jednu, pa drugu, pa se ja moram prebacivati lijevo-desno jer ne mogu dojiti ako sam npr. na desnom boku lijevom cicom. Fali mi  :Grin:  

Kad je L bila mala, nisam ništa radila po pitanju izbacivanja dojenja. Ona je bila sasvim pristojna beba  :Grin:  i tražila je sisati tek u 5, 6 ujutro.
S njom sam tad živjela sama, spremala jedan veliki ispit i stvarno, noćno dojenje nisam uopće osjećala. A ova mala me baš iscrpljuje.
Danju ću joj davati koliko dugo bude željela, ali mislim da smo s noćnim gotovi  :Smile: 

MGrubi, mislim da se "samo" _ti_ trebaš odlučiti  :Love:

----------


## traxdata

to je to, ti trebaš odlučiti, mislim da je sve u tvojoj glavi. ja sam dojila 28 mjeseci i tek sam sad zapravo ja bila spremna prestati. i tako je i bilo.
ne znam, kod nas nije bilo problema sa strane malog, dobro je to prihvatio. sad sam i jutarnji podoj izbacila i sad se on digne u pol 7 i ode u kuhinju da mu dam ovog običnog mlijeka u bočici.
začudo, sad sam umornija nego prije, jer bi mu prije u krevetu u polusnu dala cicu i on bi nastavio pajkiti, a sad se baš ustane  :Grin:  

eto, svoj staž zahvaljujem rodinim stranicama, na kojima sam se informirala za vrijeme trudnoće :D 

još nisam svjesna da je kraj, da više nema titi.  :Grin:

----------


## ja_mama

okrenula bi se na drugu stranu i nastavila spavat(jako sam bila izmorena)
nakon nekog vremena je odusto

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> okrenula bi se na drugu stranu i nastavila spavat(jako sam bila izmorena)
> nakon nekog vremena je odusto


ja ću se samo   :Laughing:  

moja se digne, prekorači me, skoro nagazi sestru, posisa peti put u dva sata, naljuti se jer se sestra probudi od njezinog mrgođenja, odšeta do dnevnog, stavi si neki dvd i gleda crtiće. i to sve oko pet, šest ujutro - a zaspala je oko jedan  :/ 

ja pratim sve borilice protiv noćnog nespavanja   :Smile:  

mi smo za to nekako preveliki  :/ , ona odšeta i na gornji kat kuće posisati noću, a i sestra je tu   :Teletubbies:  

valjda onda još mogu  8)

----------


## Anci

> Ja sam prije dva dana konačno skupila hrabrost i rekla joj da je noć, mrak (imamo rolete  ) i da cica spava.
> Ona ima 20 mjeseci i *prihvatila* je to.


Da malo citiram samu sebe.
Na ovo moram staviti   :Laughing:  
Noćas je bila malo upornija: cicu, cicu...
Malo smo se podragale, malo samnom, malo s tatom... onda je vikala: mrak ide, cica pava   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ali ujutro sam zbog prepunjenosti jedva čekala da se probudi. Već me panika počela hvatati: Kako ću na posao?  :Laughing:  

A ovo "cica pava" nasmijava moju stariju kćer. Još zeza seku: Šta spava cica, jel išla prati zube?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dragonfly

Lucija ima 21 mjesec. U zadnje je vrijeme bila prištekana cijelu noć i ja jednostavno više nisam mogla. Prije par mjeseci smo pokušali s odvojenim spavanjem, ali nije išlo. Nisam planirala ni pripremala teren za odvikavanje, samo sam joj jednu noć rekla da je ne može dobiti i to je bilo to. Nisam očekivala da će upaliti. Onda sam pomislila pokušat ću i drugu noć, pa treću...Malo je plakala prvih par dana, a ja sam samoj sebi govorila, ako ne prestane za minutu, dvije dat ću joj ciku. I svaki put kad sam došla do ruba da joj popustim, ona se okrenula i zaspala. 
I evo nas, ne ciki više po noći. Još uvijek se budi jednom, traži ciku, nekad malo zaplače, ali uspijem ju uspavati bez cike. Mazim ju po leđima, trbuhu, kosi, ponavljam da cica spava, malo pjevušim... i upali. I da, vremenska granica za jutarnje dojenje mi je 5 sati, ali obično se probudi i traži tek oko 6.

Svako dijete je drugačije, nekome ovo ne bi upalilo, meni nije upalilo spavanje u drugoj sobi. Između ostalog, ne sviđa mi se ta metoda iz još jednog razloga, kao što je rekla *G.* - mislila sam da će joj tako biti lakše, ako sam ja uz nju. I bila sam u pravu. Na kraju svega najvažnija je mamina odlučnost o prestanku dojenja. Ako kažeš ne, onda nema više još samo danas, još samo ovaj put....

I mene je Lucija znala okrenut na leđa, skinut i sama se "poslužit", ali ako joj ja ne dam, ma može se postavit na trapavice - ništa od dojenja.
Koja sam ja nemajka  :Grin:

----------


## paws

Evo i mi čemo se prikljućiti na ovaj topik.
R ima 17mjeseci i nekada se zna buditi po nemam pojma koliko puta po noći i več me to toliko ubija i opterečuje da sam odlučila da bi trebali izbaciti noćne podoje.

Preko dana uglavnom doji samo za dnevno uspavljivanje, što bi također trebali izbaciti s obzirom da u 9mjesecu kreće u vrtić i tamo neće biti cice za popodnevno spavanje.
Preko dana uglavnom ne doji, jedino u rijetkim situacijama, ako padne i jako se udari onda cica spašava stvar!

Kakva su vaša iskustva sa tim popodnevnim uspavljivanjima na cici i vrtićem?  :Smile:

----------


## paws

Da, nisam napomenula da ga nitko ne može uspavati ni po danu, ni navečer, nego samo mama i to na cici :/

----------


## Anci

Mi nemamo nikakvih problema s uspavljivanjem. KAd sam ja doma, uspavljujem je ja- na cici.
Kad radim, bez problema je uspava čuvalica.

Ona zna tko joj može dati cicu  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Mi nemamo nikakvih problema s uspavljivanjem. KAd sam ja doma, uspavljujem je ja- na cici.
> Kad radim, bez problema je uspava čuvalica.
> 
> Ona zna tko joj može dati cicu


Upravo ovako! Kad sam na poslu uspavaju je baka ili deda bez problema. Neki dan je mojoj mami dok ju je uspavljivala gurnula ruku u majicu i rekla - Baka ima titi, aji nema mjeka  :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

> Baka ima titi, aji nema mjeka


  :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

MGrubi, kako je?

Kod nas (kuc kuc) iznenađujuće dobro.
Ja nisam htjela ići sapvati u boravak pa da me ona zove, ležimo svi skupa (nas 4  :Grin:  ) i svaku noć je sve bolja.
Noćas se dva puta probudila i ne traži cicu.
Samo gleda kroz prozor  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

taman kad sam sebi rekla: idemo
(trebam vikend za "pokuse" )
ona je u subotu zaspala popodne oko 4 , i spavala uz buđenja do 4:30 ujutro, kad se probudila
užas

ovaj vikend .. ne mogu, idemo u Vž, svekijina soba i naša soba ima samo tanki zid između, pa bi ih Nera budila

 :/

----------


## Princeza S

Evo da vas i ja izvjestim o našem napretku...
Vidim da smo najmlađi tu, al meni je stvarno već bilo teško, neznam kak ste vi do 20 mj dogurale :/ 

Uglavnom, prošlo je samo dva dana i već sam naspavanija.
Nisam išla spavat u dnevnu sobu nego odlučila da svi ostajemo u krevetu, samo ju mm uzme kad se prvi put probudi recimo oko 1-2 i nosi ju i uspava i vrati u kindač ili u naš krevet, dakle bez sisanja, zatim drugo buđenje ako je oko 3 il kasnije (po osjećaju) dam siku  i onda se probudi pred jutro (ili u jutro, vidim to je relativno za svaku od nas) onda dam siku i pavamo do 8 otprilike.
Onda  doručak i danas sikali tek u 12 nakon buđenja :D 
Uglavnom odlučila sam da mi je za prvu ruku ok 2 noćna sisanja odnosno jedno uspred noći drugo pred jutro.
A kasnije možemo ukinuti i to usred noći i zadržati ovo jutarnje.
Ja inače ne želim skori prestanak sisanja, jer mi je to prekrasno, ali želim da se svede na neku meni prihvatljivu mjeru.
Sad imamo oko 5-6 danjih i ovo novo po noći.
Već sam sretnija...
Stvarno mi zna ić na živce da mi u hodu između kuhanja, pranja, peglanja, šetnje, suđa ona non stop povlači za majcu...ionak ju non stop nosimo a hoda ko mali zmaj...
Jel me razumijete...? :?

----------


## LIMA

Naravno draga da te razumijemo   :Smile:  

Čitam vaše metode ali kod nas NIŠTA ne pali. On je jedna od najtvrdoglavijih osoba koje znam. Kad se probudi po noći ja još uvijek moram skakati gdje god bila, pa makar i iz kade jer je to dreka. MM ga pokušava umiriti ali on ga tako bijesno odguruje i govori "nije, nije" (_nije_ mu je zamjena za sve negacije) da mi upravo bude žao MM-a! 
Toliko plače da mu sve suze cure niz lice! Ja ga pokušavam maziti, pričati, ma sve živo ali to njega još više razljuti, on samo govori "papati, papati" i na ostalo ne reagira. Tada mi se čini da sam ja ekvivalent za jednu veliku sisu i ništa drugo.
Pokušala sam i s vodom, ali ne pali. 
Zadnjih dana mi je stvarno prevršilo svaku mjeru jer se probudi i 5-6 puta, spavao bi na sisi, čim se ja lagano odmaknem on malo prokrmelja i baci se preko mene na "dugu" (drugu). (Btw. sad je u fazi pravljenja umanjenica, pa kad traži drugu više ne kaže "daj dugu" nego "daj dugicu"  :Heart:  )

Probala sam kada me po noći traži leći na trbuh i reći da spavam, a on me jadan pokušava okrenuti, a kad vidi da ne može zove tatu da me "okjene"  :Laughing:  . Čini mi se da je nakon toga još i gore jer sada kada preko dana malo legnem (a ja spavam samo na trbuhu) iako se ne bi ni sjetio sisanja brže dotrči i plače da se okrenem i da hoće papati.
Uglavnom, ne znam više na koji način da pokušam jer kod njega nema onoga "Par dana malo plače, pa onda popusti" - kad bih ja išla s njim tjerati inat, dala bih se okladiti da bi socijalna za koji dan zakucala na vrata...

----------


## Anci

LIMA   :Love:  
Ako ništa drugo, bar si me nasmijala  :Grin:  



> kad vidi da ne može zove tatu da me "okjene"


  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

LIMA   :Love:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## LIMA

Eeee, da vam je samo vidjeti to "okjetanje"!   :Laughing:  MM od toga napravi cijeli šou, njih dva me, kao, zajedničkim snagama okreću na _horuk jen dva tri_ ali onako teatralno, kao da sam deblo stoljetnoga hrasta.

----------


## traxdata

> Eeee, da vam je samo vidjeti to "okjetanje"!   MM od toga napravi cijeli šou, njih dva me, kao, zajedničkim snagama okreću na _horuk jen dva tri_ ali onako teatralno, kao da sam deblo stoljetnoga hrasta.


haha, ovo mi je super  :Laughing:  
tako je i moj mene okretao, jer i ja spavam na trbuhu. a prije okretanja me svlačio, spavam u majici i gaćicama, pa mi je svukao gaće do koljena, a majicu do lopatica. i onda me okretao  :Grin:

----------


## Princeza S

:Laughing:  
Jao, onda meni i nije tako loše :Smile: 
Čini mi se da su dečki puno strastveniji sisavci od curica, barem kolko sam do sad primjetila oko sebe.
Ja sam hepi, jer prošlu noć do jutra nismo sikili samo se nosili 1x, a mm se čini da je nosilo još 1x al nije siguran, više ni neznamo kaj radimo po noći  :Laughing:  
Ujutro je palo maratonsko sisanje, al to je ok  :Love:  
nadam se da nastavljamo u istom tonu..
Nadam se da će se i vama posrećiti  :Heart:

----------


## Anci

Mi smo totalno preuzeli MGrubinu temu, dluži mi poput dnevnika  :Laughing:  

Noćas isto ok. Samo pred jutro, još je bio mrak, je tražila...
Malo se mazili i onda se probudila oko 5:30 i tad sam joj dala. To računam pod dan, a i mora mi posisati jer ne mogu inače izdražati cijeli dan na poslu  :Grin:  

Sad još čekamo da se MGrubi vrati od svekrve pa da nam se i ona pridruži   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Dragi dnevniče,

noćas sam baš dobro spavala  :Grin:  

...


Ona fakat bolje spava otkad ne sisa noću :D 
Nema više onog buđenja prije ponoći da joj po 10 puta dajem cicu.
Mislim da ću ovaj vikend konačno bez prekida odgledati s MM-om neki dvd.

----------


## pomikaki

ja se isto pitam hoće li to prestati prije fakulteta... još nisam ništa konkretno pokušavala, ona ima 1 god., pa mi je to još ok, ali recimo ne mogu nikamo ići navečer (neki dan bio koncert Manu Chao u Puli... joooj... pa me pitaju ljudi da li bih išla, a ja rekoh pustite me i ne spominjite, kod mene je policijski sat navečer - što ako se probudi i ne dobije cicu, strah me pomisliti kakav bi to plač bio)

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja se isto pitam hoće li to prestati prije fakulteta... još nisam ništa konkretno pokušavala, ona ima 1 god., pa mi je to još ok, ali recimo ne mogu nikamo ići navečer (neki dan bio koncert Manu Chao u Puli... joooj... pa me pitaju ljudi da li bih išla, a ja rekoh pustite me i ne spominjite, kod mene je policijski sat navečer - što ako se probudi i ne dobije cicu, strah me pomisliti kakav bi to plač bio)


ovo sam i ja mislila. ali za čudo - kad ju mm uspava ili moja mama, a nema mene (ne znam kako to skuži kad uopće ne otvara oči po noći kad se probudi - valjda me namiriše  :? ) dovoljno je da ju oni i po noći malo pomaze i ona malo zakenjka i nastavi spavati.  :? 
dobro, do sad sam dva puta bila vani do 2 ujutro, ali nikakvih problema nije bilo.
i ja sam odustala od istog koncerta - volim da sam ipak na najviše 20 minuta od kuće ako počne noćna deračina.   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> kad ju mm uspava ili moja mama, a nema mene (ne znam kako to skuži kad uopće ne otvara oči po noći kad se probudi - valjda me namiriše  :? )


Od kad je to tako (mislim od koliko godina/mjeseci)? Recimo, ako ja moju uspavam (naravno cicom  :Grin:  ) ona se nakon nekog vremena probudi i počne plakati. Ako ne stignem odmah, uspravi se zatvorenih očiju i počne četveronoške, i dalje zatvorenih očiju i gorko plačući, kružiti po krevetu. Kad je takvu vidim, ne znam da li bih se smijala ili plakala. Nevjerojatno smješan prizor, a opet djeluje potresno tolika tuga...   :Laughing:   miš mali

----------


## paws

Kod nas je sve gore i gore, što je stariji i što više počinje kužiti, to češće i češće traži cicu preko dana, 
a po noći smo na istom, nismo još krenuli sa odvikavanjem.

Nekako mi je žao ga odvikavati, s obzirom da još nisam počela raditi pa si to mogu priuštiti da me stalno budi po noći, ali iskreno moram reči da me to jako počelo psihički iscrpljivati i stvarati mi nervozu.

Pa ne znam što bi dalje, 
- misliti na njega, njemu je to valjda gušt i u tome uživa - trebala bi mu to dopustiti
- misliti na sebe - pokušati ga odviknuti i psihički se bolje osjećati

----------


## dinna

"cica spava" je zakon, i to treba još upakirati zgodno u pričicu, i treba biti uporan. meni je odlučnosti i povoda za to dala činjenica da imam bebu koja se također budi noću. to je bio jedini način, ako sam željela ponovo spavati na svom krevetu, a ne se separirati- ja s bebom, tata s njim. 
iskreno mislim da je to jedini donekle bezbolni način. plača će biti, ali bez upornosti ništa. ja sam ga grlila i mazila dok je suze grcao, čak ne mogu reći niti da mi ga je previše bilo žao, jer sam u tom noćnom dojenju (u toj dobi!) prepoznala isključivo naviku. stoga, nisam imala osjećaj da mu išta uskraćujem. i lakoća kojom je to uspjelo, potvrdila mi je to. a danju je opet cica bila (i) njegova...
znalo je proći bez suza, i da prospava cijelu noć (zapravo do prvih zraka sunca), a znalo je biti težih noći. no, tih težih je zapravo bilo jako malo. uglavnom je dijete počelo dobro spavati.

----------


## pomikaki

A ja sam evo baš počela raditi, pa opet sam neodlučna da li da s time počnem. Jer imam dosta mlijeka i htjela bih još neko vrijeme dojiti, a to noćno sisanje je nevjerojatno efikasno - ujutro su mi cice ižmikane... pa da baš ne presahnu, mislim si da je to dobro da potaknje daljnju proizvodnju. Inače po danu me nema 9-10h jer i putujem na posao.

A to cica spava... nismo još toliko elokventni   :Grin:  

Mislim da ću definitivno još malo trpjeti, ali skupljam savjete za kasnije.

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  kad ju mm uspava ili moja mama, a nema mene (ne znam kako to skuži kad uopće ne otvara oči po noći kad se probudi - valjda me namiriše  :? )
> 
> 
> Od kad je to tako (mislim od koliko godina/mjeseci)? Recimo, ako ja moju uspavam (naravno cicom  ) ona se nakon nekog vremena probudi i počne plakati. Ako ne stignem odmah, uspravi se zatvorenih očiju i počne četveronoške, i dalje zatvorenih očiju i gorko plačući, kružiti po krevetu. Kad je takvu vidim, ne znam da li bih se smijala ili plakala. Nevjerojatno smješan prizor, a opet djeluje potresno tolika tuga...    miš mali


tako je bilo ova dva-tri puta kad sam bila u noćnom izlasku. sve ostale noći - scenarij je isti kao kod tebe. 
za sad ne poduzimam nikakve mjere odvikavanja. prelijena sam - lakše mi je po noći izvaditi cicu i u roku od tri minute ponovo zaspati. to me ne opterećuje previše jer se (kuc-kuc) u zadnje vrijeme probudi možda jednom - dva puta i to stvarno na kratko. a i lakše mi je s praznim cicama ići raditi.
uglavnom, moja nova granica - 18 mjeseci. onda počinjem sa spavajućim cicama.   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

cvijeta, ti si baš jedna fleksibilna mama sisalica  :Kiss:  

Dok je moja J tražila dva, tri puta cicu noću, nisam ni ja bila neka orna za odvikavanje noću.
A nakon 10, 15 cicanja...to mi je već previše.

Ne možeš vjerovati koliko je ona brzo to, ajmo reći- prihvatila  :Grin:  

Spava 100 puta bolje nego dosad...

----------


## majkamara

Una se već jedno 2 meseca ne uspavljuje sisajući i ne budi noću.Evo kako je sve počelo...
Budući da voli sisu više nego leba da jede (kad god sednem,legnem - to je asocira na omiljenu aktivnost i kreće u napad) pribojevala sam se večeri D kada ćemo krenuti u proces odvikavanja.
Za njena 24 meseca nije bilo dana da se ne uspava samnom sisajući.Budila se 1h posle zaspivanja te još dva puta do jutra.Nije to meni bilo naporno,spavamo zajedno pa ni ne osetim.Glavni razlog bio je moj strah da je od silnog sisanja ne napadne prokleti cirkularni karijes.Odličila sam da posle pranja zuba nema sise i gotovo.
Tu se dragi MM, koji se do tad nije nudio da uspavljuje,dzentlmenski ponudio da to učini.Motao mi se najgori scenario po glavi kako danima spavam na otiraču a Una plače celu noć.
Ali avaj...plakala je samo prvu noć i to max 2min.Zaspala zagrlivši taju.Kada se probudila dobila informaciju da sika spava.Tužno zacvilila.Ja je zagrlila i odmah je zaspala.
Suma sumarum - od prvog dana odvikavanja spavamo u istom krevetu,plakala je samo prvi dan kratko,ne budi se uopše do 6h kada prvi put siki,ne traži vodu.
Sve u svemu nisam se nadala ovako lepom ishodu.
Ne gubite nadu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> A nakon 10, 15 cicanja...to mi je već previše.


a kad je krenula s tim povećanjem? pitam jer se bojim da bi i ovaj tvoj post za par mjeseci možda mogla potpisati.   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Još malo pa hoćeš  :Grin:  

Otprilike s 16, 17 mj.

----------


## paws

Evo da se javim, noćas sam bila na rubu živaca, imala sam osjećaj da se probudio 100x, tj. svakih 15minuta.
Više ne znam šta ću, to me jako počelo izluđivat u kombinaciji sa dnevnom ludnicom, 
ne smijem se presvlačiti, nedaj bože da se legnem i odmorim odmah dođe do mene, diže majicu i kreće plakati sve dok mu nedam cicu

Onda često tokom dana obuhvati rukama moju nogu(zalijepi se za nogu) i ne pušta me, a ja se ne mogu pomaknuti/koraknuti, a on se ne želi pustiti
a kada ga ja hoču odljepiti, počinje vrištanje

Jučer navečer nakon šetnje se vračamo doma, on umoran, neče u kolica, neče hodati, hoče se nositi, ali ne želi da ga nosi tata, nego samo ja
A u toku šetnje isto samo meni, kad ga uzme mm plaće i pruža ruke prema meni

Za mjesec i pol kreće u vrtić, a kako? :? 

Šta dalje da radim, pomagajte?

----------


## MGrubi

strah od odvajanja?
jedini protuljek je što više maženja, grljenja, kontakta, pretjerati sa blizinom, dok mu ne dosadiš

sad ga guraš od sebe i izazivaš kontraefekt
za mjesec i pol će te doći do neke druge faze   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> Evo da se javim, noćas sam bila na rubu živaca, imala sam osjećaj da se probudio 100x, tj. svakih 15minuta.
> Više ne znam šta ću, to me jako počelo izluđivat u kombinaciji sa dnevnom ludnicom, 
> ne smijem se presvlačiti, nedaj bože da se legnem i odmorim odmah dođe do mene, diže majicu i kreće plakati sve dok mu nedam cicu
> 
> ?


Ja više ne dajem noću, ali preko dana jj dajem kad god me traži. Što je poprilično često  :Grin:  
Jučer smo imali neke goste poslijepodne koji su se poprilično šokirali kad su vidjeli dojenje na zahtjev 21-mjesečnog djeteta.

Noći su mi isto bile prenaporne i odlučila sam to prekinuti. Sad spava cijelu noć, probudi se kad joj se pripiški i nastavi spavati. Ni ne traži više. Prvo pogleda kroz prozor i ako je mrak, samo soava, a ako je dan, počne pljeskati rukicama.  :Heart:  

A ovo za "mama će"- moja starija je oduvijek bila takva. I još je  :Grin:  . S 4 godine  :Grin:  .
Mlađa, priznajem, nije.

Dobro je rekla MGrubi. Kad je odvraćaš, samo je još gore.

----------


## Jagi

Bok cure!
Kod mene je slična situacija kao kod *LIME*. B je strastveni 22. mjesečni cicoljubac i po noći mi je koma, budi se minimalno 3-4 puta.
Stalno se lomim oko odluke da ga nekako moramo odviknuti, barem od noćnog cicanja...   :Sad:   Ali sad mi je stvarno teško... trudna sam, u siječnju stiže nova beba, i strah me noći koje bi usljedile s dojenjem dvoje djece! 

I da vas pitam... koliko dugo nakon ukidanja noćnih podoja mislite nastaviti s dnevnima? Dok sami ne prestanu ili?

Eto... sad se idem psihički pripremati na metodu ukidanja noćnih cicanja, svaki petak kažem MM: Danas krećemo...   :Laughing:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

I meni je došlo vrijeme za ukidanjem noćnih i prorijeđivanjem dnevnih podoja. Ali Karlu nije. Sisa ko nikad do sad. Na načine ko nikad do sad. Došla mi je svekrva iz Slavonije i ne može se načuditi tim akrobacijama i "javljanjima" svakih 10tak minuta! Počelo me iscrpljivati. Pošto sam vječno u dornjem dijelu kupaćeg, samo je izvuče. 

Počelo mi je smetati i na kupanju. Lako šta stavi jednu u usta. Lako i što pritom stoji na jednoj nozi sa drugom u zraku, ali to  što mu je ruka u grudnjaku i što povlači drugu sisu, stvarno grozno izgleda  :shock: 

Nekidan sam nakon više od 2 godine izašla sa mm vani. Podojila sam K. i ostavila svekrvi. Nakon 3 sata smo se vratili i on se taman probudio. Toliko je jaukao i stenjao "mama" da ne znam kako bi bilo da nismo došli još 10tak minuta. 
On ima foru da toliko plače da si iziritira stomak i povrati jer zna da će na takav način dobiti što želi (npr. da će mu doći mama koja se , zamislite, češlja 5 min u wc-u!)
Stvarno je preovisan o meni. MM radi noć pa ga ne mogu angažirati u pokušaju odvikavanja/uspavljivanja bez sise.

Provat ću sa "sisa spava" preko noći, ali šta da radim sa onih 100 dnevnih podoja??

----------


## Anci

Marta, mi smo sad upravo došli s mora i mislim da cijeli Šibenik i okolica zna za moje cice  :Rolling Eyes:  

Mi smo noć uspjeli riješiti, a preko dana, otkako sam na godišnjem, cica ko luda, svakih 10 minuta. Noć mi je bila neusporedivo lakša.

No, kod mene je situacija drugačija, ja radim i doka sam sad na godišnjem, dat ću joj preko dana kad hoće. 

A što ću kad tako vooooliii
 :Love:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Noćas sam mu rekla da cika spava. Samo jednom. I počeo je vrištati. Pa sam izvadila sisu...

----------


## pomikaki

jao meni, već vidim što me čeka u skoroj budućnosti   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## klia

Kod nas je trenutno situacija ovakva.
U 12. mjesecu lijepo smo se bili odvikli noćnog cicanja. Onda je u 4. završio u bolnici i kako su tamo noći nikakve, svjetlo gori itd. opet se prištekao. 
E od tada me opet noću doslovce tlači jer je sada stariji i više nam nije mogao upaliti onaj način da se ja samo udaljim iz kreveta i tata ga uspava, nego se frajer digne i po noći trči za mnom :shock: Ili se dere do besvijesti pa ja moram doći.
Nema što nisam pokušala da ga opet vratim u noćni mir (jer, zbilja, u tom periodu kad nije noću cicao puno je bolje spavao). 
Nije mi ga lako noću dojiti jer me pri tom štipa ručicama, udara nožicama, jednom riječju - koma. I cijele noći želi biti prištekan. A u cici mlijeka ko za kapučino, kako je netko negdje napisao. On bi htio više pa je ponekad tako vuče da mi ozlijedi bradavicu.
Zbog toga sam ga odlučila odbiti od prsa jer stvarno više ne mogu. Doći ću s godišnjeg na posao - umorna. Mm također.
Nemojte me uopće pitati kako ću to izvesti.  :Sad:

----------


## klia

> sad ga guraš od sebe i izazivaš kontraefekt


Ovo je totalna istina. Nakon što sam par noći pokušala šmugnuti, sljedećih se nenormalno lijepio uz mene.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Stavit ću papar na sise, majke mi.

----------


## klia

Ništa od odvikavanja.
Test pokazao - alergiju na kravlje mlijeko. Tako da mi se čini nehumanim odbiti ga u ovom trenutku.

----------


## klia

Opet ja. Krvi test pokazao da ipak nema alergena na kravlje m :D 
Tako opet krećemo u odvikavanje. Držite nam fige.

----------


## Dragonfly

Držim fige!! Mi smo se vratili s mora (5 tjedana) i nije nam se poremetio noćni ritam. 
Sad spava 7, 8 sati u komadu, izbacili smo i jutarnje dojenje. Cicamo samo jednom dnevno (navečer), a zadnje 4 noći idemo na spavanje bez cice. :shock: 
Čak se ni ne buni previše!! Istina, uspavljivanje traje malo dulje, ali zaspi sama, bez nošenja na rukama i bez dojenja.

----------


## meda

> I Lako šta stavi jednu u usta. Lako i što pritom stoji na jednoj nozi sa drugom u zraku, ali to  što mu je ruka u grudnjaku i što povlači drugu sisu, stvarno grozno izgleda  :shock:


  :Laughing:  

ja ni ne pokusavam izbacivanje nocnih podoja, uopce ne vjerujem da je to trenutno moguce. istina da me nekad izludi s budenjima, al najcesce nakon toga otkrijem da ga nesto muci, pa onda fakat nema smisla. 
a i generalno me strah da onda stvarno ne bi bilo nacina da ga se uspava.

dnevno cica nebrojeno puta, ne zelim ni brojati koliko, slag bi me strefio  :Rolling Eyes:  
najvise me smeta sto je on cijelo jutro na cici, džsve do popodnevnog psavanja je cicanje svako malo. vec ne znam koliko ujutro nismo bili vani jer se ne da!

----------


## klia

Prošao je 1 dan, jedna noć i još pola dana bez dojenja.
Sinoć sam osjećala malo stvrdnjavanje cica, jutros malu napetost u njima, ali sada su opet omekšale.
D se probudio oko ponoć i po, tražio cicu, ja mu lijepo objasnila da cica spava i rukom ga gladeći ponovno uljuljkala u san. Nakon pola sata opet se probudio, ovaj puta je htio spavati s tatom, tata ga je odnio u primaću sobu i tamo je zajedno s njim odspavao do 6 sati, opet se probudio, opet zaspao i konačno se probudio u 7.55. 
Sasvim zadovoljavajuće za prvu noć.
Pričam mu da je sada velik, da ima 2 godine, da je cica za male bebe i da braco M također ne papa ciku. Zasad pali. 8) 
Kad poželi, dam mu kakao ili mlijeko (ili vodu) u čaši sa silikonskim kljunom (ona edukativna čaša, namjerno sam izabrala mekani kljun, da ne bude ni duda, ali ni onaj komad plastike koji je na nekim sličnim proizvodima).

----------


## gegica

pozdrav svim mama i malim sisavcima. moja hana će uskoro 10 mjeseci i imamo 2-3 cicanja dnenvno kad ide pajkiti, a noću svakih sat do 2. budući da ću uskoro početi raditi molim vas da mi savjetujete kako da je odviknem, barem od dnevnih cicanja. ona može zaspati samo na cici, a za 4 mjeseca kreće u vrtić. pomagajte!

----------


## Anci

gegica, zašto bi je odvikavala?
Ako želiš i dalje dojiti, a nekako sam shvatila da želiš, samo što misliš da nećeš moći. 

Ja sam obje svoje cure dojila uz posao. Mala još uvijek sisa. 
Isto tako se dok sam ja doma s njom, uspavaljuje uz dojenje.
Kad mene nema, zaspi i čuvalici i tati. Nadam se da će tako nastaviti i u vrtiću.

Znaju oni od koga mogu dobiti cicu  :Smile:

----------


## gegica

anci, želim ja nju dojiti i dalje al u ovih deset mjeseci, ona je samo par puta zaspala na rukama i bori se svim snagama za cicu, ostalo ne dolazi u obzir. muči me kak bude ona zaspala mu vrtiću bez mene. nebi željela da plače i da je nesretna pa bi sad pokušala sa nekom drugom metodom dnevnog uspavljivanja da je pripremim za vrtić. molim neki prijedlog...

----------


## Anci

gegice, ja znam dosta djece koji mami zaspivaju na cici, a kad mame nema, spavaju normalno.

Znam da ti je teško što se tiče jaslica, i meni je, vjerojatno će plakati, ne samo zato što sisa, jaslice su velika promjena u njihovu životu.

No, ako nemaš izbora i ako mora u jslice, bit će vam teško objema u početku, no doći će na svoje.

Nadam se da će ti se još netko javiti sa svojim iskustvom.
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=64952

pogledaj ovu temu  :Smile:

----------


## gegica

hvala za sada anci.   :Wink:

----------


## Dragonfly

MGrubi, kako vama ide s noćnim dojenjem? Jel ima pomaka na bolje?

----------


## EvaP

Mali mis je jucer prvi puta u svom duuugom zivotu (od preko 24 mjeseca) zaspao bez sisanja! Zaspao je bez sisanja valjda 3x u zivotu do sad, kad ga je tata uspavljivao jer me nije bilo doma, al ako sam ja u stanu, nema sanse da zaspi drugacije, ono iz polupospanog stanja u san - obavezno na sisi. I jucer je legao, drzao me za ruku, onda je prebacio moju ruku preko svog trbuscica i - zaspao  :shock: 
Pretpostavljam da je prirodni proces odvikavanja, da nece svako vece od danas na dalje biti tako, al eto.... pocelo je pocelo....
I zao mi je i drago mi je, ne znam sto bih mislila.........

----------


## pomikaki

> Mali mis je jucer prvi puta u svom duuugom zivotu (od preko 24 mjeseca) zaspao bez sisanja! Zaspao je bez sisanja valjda 3x u zivotu do sad, kad ga je tata uspavljivao jer me nije bilo doma, al ako sam ja u stanu, nema sanse da zaspi drugacije, ono iz polupospanog stanja u san - obavezno na sisi. I jucer je legao, drzao me za ruku, onda je prebacio moju ruku preko svog trbuscica i - zaspao  :shock: 
> Pretpostavljam da je prirodni proces odvikavanja, da nece svako vece od danas na dalje biti tako, al eto.... pocelo je pocelo....
> *I zao mi je i drago mi je*, ne znam sto bih mislila.........


  :Grin:  ja bih pristala na takav razvoj događaja...

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi, kako vama ide s noćnim dojenjem? Jel ima pomaka na bolje?


nema
pokušala sam joj ne dati sisu
tulila je 10 min (nije pravo plakanje, postoji razlika u tonu ) , razbudila sebe i nas , i digla se u 5 ujutro

pa sam odlučila ne spavati u sobi
sinoć sam se zaboravila premjestiti   :Laughing:  
kad me nema spava ok, probudi se , pogleda, okrene i nastavi spavati

vidjeti ću šta dalje

----------


## Dragonfly

Zlato malo!! Možda je vama ipak bolja taktika s tvojim odlaskom iz sobe. Samo se moraš sjetiti  :Laughing:  
Držim vam fige da uspijete. 
 :Love:

----------


## LIMA

Vidim da ste još tu   :Grin:  ali nisam se ni ja makla ni mrvice. Došla sam tek da se malo izjadam - razlog zašto od 4 ujutro sjedim za kompom je baš taj da se maknem i  da me ne traži sisati jer više ne mooogu!!!. Na rubu sam, svaku noć mu se prijetim: _Neš majci više, ujutro biberim_, ali naravno, sve je po starom, uvijek mu popustim - uz to što sam 3 mjeseca trudna i bradavice me booole za poludit, a o hormonima nema potreba ni pričati! Uopće ne vidim izlaz iz te situacije na neki ugodan način, sad mi je krivo što nisam noćne podoje počela izbacivati dok još nije bio tako grlat, tako da sada kad krene urlati u 3 ujutro dam mu samo zbog dobrosusjedskih odnosa u našoj (i susjednoj) zgradi.

Htjela bih raščistiti s tim dok dođe druga beba jer se nekako ne vidim u tandemu, a i sada sam toliko iscrpljena, ne spavam po noći, imam mučnine i povraćam, stalno me hvataju neke viroze (vjerojatno mi je imunitet pao ispod nule) možete misliti kako mi je! 
Nadam se da ima nade! Stalno govorim da s drugim djetetom nema teorije ponoviti isto.   :Nope:

----------


## klia

I ja bih s 3. neke stvari totalno drukčije. Nema šanse da bih makla ogradicu od kreveta, npr. Jer, unatoč tome što D više ne sisa, ima naviku dolaziti k nama u krevet pa je opet  :Sad:  Kako će biti kad krenemo u noćno odvikavanje od piškenja, možete misliti  :Rolling Eyes:  (tko s dicom liježe, diže se....  :Grin:  )

----------


## LIMA

E sad si me uhvatila s ovom ogradicom! On je donedavno spavao (isključivo) s nama u krevetu, a njegov krevetić nam je služio kao ograda da ne padne. Ja sam skinula ogradicu, pa sada _nekad_ ode malo u svoj krevetić i stalno govorim mužu: _A jesmo glupi, pa zar se nismo mogli ranije toga sjetiti_?   :Laughing:  

Mislim, sve to skupa bi vjerojatno odlično funkcioniralo da smo u nekoj špilji, a moj jedini posao sljedeći dan je pričati s kolegicama oko vatre i skupljati bobice. Ovako, kada on cijelu noć visi na sisi i budi se, a ja i MM moramo ujutro na posao (trudim se ne opterećivati MM-a previše po noći jer on do posla vozi 50 km u jednom smjeru i bojim se za njega kako će voziti kad ne spava po noći) tako da ako ga pustimo plakati onda se pogotovo ne možemo naspavati, pa onda idem linijom manjeg otpora.

Uz to, ne znam kako vaši muževi, ali ja otkad sam rodila stalno mu prepričavam rodine tekstove i prednosti dojenja ali nisam ni slutila da ću *stvoriti čudovište*! Ja bih već lagano skratila s tim ali on je ufuran u to da mali MORA sisati barem do 2. godine bez obzira na sve   :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

> Uz to, ne znam kako vaši muževi, ali ja otkad sam rodila stalno mu prepričavam rodine tekstove i prednosti dojenja ali nisam ni slutila da ću *stvoriti čudovište*! Ja bih već lagano skratila s tim ali on je ufuran u to da mali MORA sisati barem do 2. godine bez obzira na sve


moj ide okolo i daje savjete mladim mama.
a kad neko pita do kad ce L dojit odgovara "dojit *CEMO* dok god L bude htjela"
i vecinom je tako "*MI* dojim*O*"

----------


## titimita

Jooooooooj, i mi se priključujemo...18 mjeseci i podočnjaci do koljena   :Sad:   ne mogu višeeeeee...

Noćas sam probala ne dati, cika spava i te fore...plakala je desetak minuta očajnički, nije pomagalo ni nosanje, maženje, pričanje, sok...na kraju sam popustila....i požalila. BIla je prikačena do jutra, k'o vakum. Što ako sad skuži da samo treba jako jako plakati i dobit će ciku  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## titimita

Zaboravila sam reći da smo imali dobru fazu u kojoj se budila svaka 3 sata i dojila 5 min, okrenula se i nastavila. A unatrag dva tjedna...majko mila...hoće stalno. Stalno! i budi se i stenje ciiikkkuu, ccciiikkuuu, maammaa... a mene živciraa, bradavice su mi iziritirane, i izgrebane jer ona ordinira sa dvije u isto vrijeme   :/

----------


## Sanela-Naja

evo da vam malo dam nade /večeras će se 100 % buditi 500 puta/
unatrag par tjedana događa nam se vrlo često da spava do 5-6 ujutro bez buđenje -a time i sisanja...jest da sam ja preksinoć čekala od 3 do 4 ujutro da se probudi - ali tema nije  mame istrenirane dojenjem..pomalo sam euforična-valjda će potrajati..također , počeli smo je prebacivati u krevetić kada zaspi pa mi se čini da je i to pomoglo -jer ovako je bilo -bilo kuda sika svuda  :Grin:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

moram dodati i to - razgovori tipa sika spava - nikad nisu palili-ta bi se počela derati sve u 16..iako, u sisanju pred spavanje sam jedno vrijem /i još uvijek/ uporno objašnjavala da sike po nići žele spavati , da ja želim spavati i neka nas ne budi do ujutro..ako traži po noći -ja odmah dajem.Ne podnosim deračinu-a voda pali samo kada želi vodu  :Rolling Eyes:  
*Gegice*, Naja normalno zaspi teti čuvalici/uz ples u naručju/..a do sada je bez dojenja -a da sam ja prisutna - zaspala valjda 2 puta. .potpisujem Anici- znaju oni kod koga su sike.

----------


## Anci

A moja opet noću sisa nebrojeno puta. Povezujem to s polaskom u vrtić  :/

----------


## Sanela-Naja

uh, nas to čeka..

----------


## mel23

Evo da se i mi javimo s nasim iskustvom. D. sada ima 16 i pol mjeseci i nedavno smo izbacili nocne podoje. Kad bi se probudio mazili bi ga i nosili, a kad je najvise plakao pomagale su nam uspavanke koje inace slusa od rodjenja. Bilo je frkovito 10-tak dana, nekako smo  prezivili, a sada se budi u pet, pola sest i prakticki prespava cijelu noc. Sada kad gledam unatrag na cijelo iskustvo, mogu zakljuciti da nije bilo tako strasno niti traumaticno, najvaznije je biti dosljedan.

----------


## titimita

Ja sam zaključila da mi je lakše izbaciti dnevne podoje  :/ ...Lakše joj mogu odvratiti pažnju, a i ne inzistira tako jako da dobije ciku. Ali noć........nema šanse. Počela sam joj pričati dok je uspavljujem da svi spavaju i da se mama mora odmoriti i cike i sve to tako, i noćas se budila samo 4 puta. Hm. Vidjet ćemo. Ali vaše priče definitivno ohrabruju.

----------


## Lbarby

Ajme..sto me ceka..jezim se od pomisljanja na odvikavanje..ali mislim da cu i ja uskoro.Moja B je navrsila godinu dana i mislim da je sad vrijeme da ju odviknem od sike,nezelim da mi se dere u noci.Ona vec dugo ima samo jedno nocno dojenje,svaku noc se budi oko 1,1.30.Ali i to cu izbaciti dok nije dosla u tu fazu da se budi svako malo i trazi siku.A kad prestane po noci sikiti prelazimo na dnevno odvikavanje.

----------


## Elinor

Mi još ne radimo na izbacivanju noćnih podoja, ali prorjeđujemo dnevne. Razlog: užasne ragade koje su posljedica bjesomučnog cjelodnevnog nacicavanja 15-mjesečnog cicoljupca. I sad dok ovo pišem cica mi je na zraku jer mi je i samo nošenje odjeće prebolno.   :Sad:   Ipak, jučer sam rekla mrvici da cica spava i bez problema me pustio na miru (mislim, sisao je ovu drugu ali inače dok jednu siše, drugu pika noktima, vrti prstima, gnječi šakom...). Bila sam uvjerena da on to neće shvatiti, ali eto, ugodno sam iznenađena.   :Heart:   moje malo! Možda će za koji mjesec obje cice moći spavati!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## titimita

Elinor, ja sam imala isti problem s tim drapanjem druge cice dok je priključena na jednu...I u jednom trenutku mi je prekipilo i rekla sam dosta. Rekla sam joj da me to boli i da prestane to raditi, nije shvatila i nastavila je dalje ali ja uporno nisam dozvoljavala... jedno vrijeme sam joj dala da samo drži ruku na cici ali nakon nekog vremena  mi je i to počelo užasno smetati, pa sam joj jednostavno počela micati ruku kad bi ona krenula u pohod...ljutila se, protestirala, ali nije jako plakala kao kad joj ne dam da cica. Sigurno sam ponovila istu radnju micanja ruke 5 milijuna puta (mislim da ne pretjerujem)...i uspjela sam, ipak sam tvrdoglavija od nje  :D 

Sad mi ostaje problem ukidanja podoja  :/

----------


## Elinor

> Sad mi ostaje problem ukidanja podoja  :/


A kolika je tvoja sisavica? Moj sad ima 15 mjeseci i još ga ne bi skidala sa cice, al isto me sve strah kako će to izgledati jednog dana jer ne zna drugačije zaspati.   :Rolling Eyes:   Od nedjelje mu dajem 3 puta dnevno i po noći koliko hoće, obično je to 1-4 puta. Za sada dobro izdržava, ipak je prije tražio svakih pola sata! Sad se uvijek nešto igramo, odvlačim ga van, glupiram se...i ne sjeti se, ne navlači majicu, ne cendra. :shock: Ali cica i dalje luđački boli, nikako da zaraste.  :Sad:

----------


## titimita

Htjela sam reći da mi ostaje problem ukidanja noćnih podoja...A ona je skoro 19 mjeseci stara. I lagano mi je dosta dojenja  :/ Najviše zbog tog mrcvarenja i navlačenja, naježim se kad me krene dirat, brrrrr..

----------


## Elinor

> Htjela sam reći da mi ostaje problem ukidanja noćnih podoja...A ona je skoro 19 mjeseci stara. I lagano mi je dosta dojenja  :/ Najviše zbog tog mrcvarenja i navlačenja, naježim se kad me krene dirat, brrrrr..


 :Taps:  Možda ti je to samo kriza koja će prestati. I ja sam prošlih tjedana mislila da više ne mogu, sad pak me me počela hvatat panika "šta ako prestane"  :Rolling Eyes:  . Nikako na zelenu granu.

----------


## klia

Titimita, moje je mišljenje da kad majka osjeti ove osjećaje koje ti opisuješ, da je to prirodni signal kraja dojenja. Ne mogu objasniti zašto nekome to dođe s 15, 18, 20 ili već koliko mjeseci (niti zašto to nekome možda ne dođe ni nakon 5 godina dojenja jednog djeteta), ali mislim da reakciju svoga tijela trebaš poslušati. Da ti dijete još nema godinu dana, rekla bih ti da izdržiš još malo. Ovako, s obzirom da ti dojenje više nije užitak, držim fige da bezbolno prestanete.

----------


## sne

[/quote] :Taps:  I ja sam prošlih tjedana mislila da više ne mogu, sad pak me me počela hvatat panika "šta ako prestane"  :Rolling Eyes:  . Nikako na zelenu granu.[/quote]


isto, isto, isto, jooooooj, ne znam što raditi .....

----------


## MarikaPika

Evo i naseg slucaja-Pika ima 18,5 meseci,totalna je zavisnica,siki kao beba i pored smanjenja mleka zbog moje trudnoce,ali do sada nismo imali nikakve probleme i nameravam da je dojim dok god to bude htela(a ja mogla  :Grin:  )No,od kako sam usla u drugi trimestar,bradavice me kidaju od bolova,narocito na pocetku podoja.Danju to i nije veliki problem,ona je jedno razumno i kooperativno dete,i uvek smanji pritisak zubicima kad joj kazem da me boli.Ali noci......postale su mi pravi horor-kako je mleka sve manje,ona se budi sve cesce,ali vise nema "saradnje" sa njenim zubicima kao po danu,i ja sam resila da ukinem nocne podoje.Vasa su mi iskustva puuuno pomogla!Poceli smo pre tri noci-prvo je jutro bilo pre,pre zalosno,za svo troje a narocito za nju   :Crying or Very sad:  Uspela je da se smiri posle pola sata tuznog ridanja,i jos je nakon toga jecala u snu.I sledece noci sam joj rekla,kada se tri puta budila u roku od sat vremena,da sika spava-malo je tugovala,ja sam je mazila,te je zaspala i nije se do jutra budila.Prosle se noci probudila svega dva puta ,i tugovala po cirka pola minuta  :Grin: 
.......noc je pred nama   :Grin:  .....izvestaj sutra  :Grin:

----------


## titimita

> Titimita, moje je mišljenje da kad majka osjeti ove osjećaje koje ti opisuješ, da je to prirodni signal kraja dojenja. Ne mogu objasniti zašto nekome to dođe s 15, 18, 20 ili već koliko mjeseci (niti zašto to nekome možda ne dođe ni nakon 5 godina dojenja jednog djeteta), ali mislim da reakciju svoga tijela trebaš poslušati. Da ti dijete još nema godinu dana, rekla bih ti da izdržiš još malo. Ovako, s obzirom da ti dojenje više nije užitak, držim fige da bezbolno prestanete.


Klia, hvala ti na postu. I meni se čini da se dojenje bliži kraju i slažem se s tobom da su ovo prirodni znakovi... Ono što mene muči je slijedeće: je li bolje odjednom reći dosta je, nema više i gotovo ili je bolje to postepeno raditi. Jer, recimo, meni je sad od 5 puta što ona doji, 2 puta OK, ostalo mi je naporno i ne želim to, ali joj dam. Pa sad, što da radim, ako joj dam samo kad osjećam da i ja to želim, kako da joj u slučajevima kad ne želim objasnim da će možda dobit sutra?? Nekako mi je to okrutno...Možda bolje odjednom rez, i gotovo...AAA, help, što vi mislite?

----------


## MarikaPika

Samo da vam kazem da se odvalih od spavanja  :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Samo da vam kazem da se odvalih od spavanja


  :Grin:

----------


## blazena

A ja samo da vam kazem da smo izbacili nocne podoje i da se svejedno ne naspavam  :/ 
Zasad se jos budi xy puta i hoce da ga zagrlim, ili se pentra preko mene i trazi najudobniji polozaj... ah. A ja se tako nadala snu.
Al oke, tek 3 noci "sisa spava", ima jos nade. 

Pocelo je nekako slucajno... duze razmisljam o tome da ukinem nocne, ali neoducno. I neki dan, budi on mene 3 put u 2 sata i popizdim - Spavam, sisa spava, dosta vise, spavaj i ti! izleti mi i skuzim - ajme sad ce urlanac. 
A kad tamo, 10 sec protestni krik, okrenuo se i spava dalje :shock: 
I tako sam krenula... prije spavanja mu ispricam kako cemo sad svi spavat (i sisa), da je ovo sad zadnje do jutra (uspavljuje se na sisi).
I evo, nit place nit protestira.
Bas sam sretna... cini se da smo oboje bili spremni   :Heart:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Naja je spontano počela spavati cijelu noć - od 22-06 ili čak 07...osim što sam ispirala mozak kod dojenja za uspavljivanje kako će sada i sika spavati pa da ju ne budi po noći...ne mogu se načuditi ovom događaju.  :Wink:

----------


## Anci

Blažena   :Smile:  
I kod nas je prilično ok. Traje nekih tjedan dana.
Čak ni preko dana više ne sisa tako često.
Neću još prestajati jer obje to još želimo, ali ovaj tempo mi je ok   :Smile:  

I ja sam njoj rekla kad se uspavljuje: sisaj sad, pa onda spavaj, dat ću ti u boravku kad se probudiš ujutro   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

eto me

spavala sam na kauču 3 tjedna, uz MM-a spava bez po frke, vidi da me nema, pa prijeđe u naš krevet, sklupča se uz njega i spavaju
zna se probuditi za otići na WC, vratu se i nastave spavati bez po frke

sad spavam u sobi, ali ide ovako: mala, MM, ja
ona me ne "vidi" , pa se samo sklupča uz MM-a i zaspe dalje
ja se i dalje budim na svako njeno buđenje, ali nema veze, odmah spavam dalje
sinoć su se digli na WC, kad su se vračali , ja sam se pokrila poplunom preko glave, da me ne skuži   :Laughing:  
upalilo je

za sad mi je ovako OK, i nadam se da će uskoro početi povezivati faze sna bez buđenja

----------


## Sanela-Naja

MGrubi  :Laughing:  
MI smo nakon cijelog tjedna spavanja po noći /od cca 22 do 07 / sinoć imali 3-4 buđenja za siki-miki...uhh,nadam se da je prolazno.Imali smo turbulencije za vikend..

----------


## pomikaki

> Naja je spontano počela spavati cijelu noć - od 22-06 ili čak 07...osim što sam ispirala mozak kod dojenja za uspavljivanje kako će sada i sika spavati pa da ju ne budi po noći...ne mogu se načuditi ovom događaju.


mogla bih i ja probati po ovom receptu, moja je isto tu negdje po starosti...
joj kad bi mi uspjelo, ali bojim se da jednostavno *nema šanse *  :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

> Sanela-Naja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naja je spontano počela spavati cijelu noć - od 22-06 ili čak 07...osim što sam ispirala mozak kod dojenja za uspavljivanje kako će sada i sika spavati pa da ju ne budi po noći...ne mogu se načuditi ovom događaju. 
> 
> 
> mogla bih i ja probati po ovom receptu, moja je isto tu negdje po starosti...
> joj kad bi mi uspjelo, ali bojim se da jednostavno *nema šanse *


ups... krivu godinu sam pročitala, ipak je mlađa

----------


## G.

Moram se negdje požaliti jer sam totalno već luda od noćnog (ne)spavanja   :Crying or Very sad:  

Izbacili smo noćne podoje još prije 4-5 mjeseci. Nismo počeli bolje spavati, ali bar nastavak spavanja nakon noćnog budjenja uglavnom nebi bio problematičan...

...a onda smo imali veliko putovanje, i papala je siku po noći, zbog vremenske razlike i hrpe sati u avionu, nisam znala što drugo da radim, te jako visoku temperaturu u nekoliko navrata (opet sika radila po noći), a uz to prije 2 mjeseca smo krenuli u vrtić koji nikako ne prihvaća (vjerojatno jer smo u stranoj zemlji, starni jezik...).

I nakon toga nemoguće noći.
Znam da joj je teško i da zbilja jako teško sve to prihvaća   :Sad:  suosjećam i pokušavam pomoći ali ona ne želi pomoć, nego samo siku i siku i tak je uporna do boli...

Noć sad izgleda da skoro ni jedno buđenje (a ima ih!) ne prođe bez neutješnog plača, i zavijanja. Ne želi zagrljaj, tješenje...ništa...samo ponavlja sika...i u tim trenucima totalno prkosi, samo radi kontra.. i plače i plače za sve... Pokušavam se skulirati koliko ide, jer ak sam ja nervozna još je gore, ali nakon n-tog takvog buđenja više nisam sva svoja.
Ne pomaže da spavam u drugoj sobi, ak zna da sam u kući...ne znam kako vama uspije to spavanje u drugoj sobi, ali nama bi eventualno pomoglo da svako vecer odem van i da stvarno nisam u kuci, pa da se potiho vratim...

MM postaje već jako nestrpljiv, hoće pomoći, ali kad ona ne reagira gubi volju, a njegovu siku ne želi :/

Osjećam se tako jadno i nemoćno. Bilo kakav savjet, ideja?

----------


## Sanela-Naja

*G.-* kad god me traži /po noći/ ja dajem..po danu ponekad pokušavam zapričati-uglavnom bezuspješno...
ni kod nas ne pali spavanje u drugoj sobi..obzirom da ste imali velike promjene , mislim da je to razumljivo da traži utjehu u siki..ja danas dolazim s posla, N me dočeka na vratima-ono široki osmjeh , ja se smijem a ona mi pada u zagrljaj i daje sikama pusu i veli -siki-miki..ovu da , ovu ne..dakle, mama nije bitna-privjesak za sike..
svaki put kada imamo neobičan dan -ona se češće budi po noći..iako, kuc-kuc, takvih je noću malo - i dalje prespava do 6 ujutro..  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Osjećam se tako jadno i nemoćno. Bilo kakav savjet, ideja?


a zasto joj ne das? ako se vec budi i ne zeli zaspati bez nje. 

ja to ukidanje nocnih podoja shvacam kao put ka nebudenju, a ovako nit spava nit cica...

ja mislim d abi moje dijete reagiralo isto ko i tvoje, i zato stvarno ne pokusavam prekinuti nocno dojenje, jer vec vidim u sto bi se to pretvorilo

znam da ti se mozda moj odogovor nece svidjeti, ali ponekad je stvarno bolje pricekati malo manje stresno razdoblje pa opet pokusati

----------


## meda

> [b.dakle, mama nije bitna-privjesak za sike..
> :


joj, tak se  i ja osjecam,  ona sa sisom  :Laughing:

----------


## G.

> a zasto joj ne das? ako se vec budi i ne zeli zaspati bez nje. 
> 
> ja to ukidanje nocnih podoja shvacam kao put ka nebudenju, a ovako nit spava nit cica...
> 
> znam da ti se mozda moj odogovor nece svidjeti, ali ponekad je stvarno bolje pricekati malo manje stresno razdoblje pa opet pokusati


I ja sam prestala s nocim podojima, kako bi popravili spavanje. Izabrala trenutak koji nije bio toliko stresan (izasli zubi, 2 mjeseca prije vrtica)...nismo prespavali noc, ali su nam se produzili razmaci izmedju budjenja...

Iskreno, vjerojatno nije spremna da prospava noc, a od rodjenja je trebala siku kako bi uopce mogla spavati. Prek dana je jako aktivna, pa valjda noc mora patiti...i MM je bio takav, do 3. godine nije spavao...

Citajuci ovo sto pisem, i meni se cini da bi mi bilo najpametnije dati siku i da se svi prestanemo muciti, ali tako mi se ne vraca na nocno dojenje (sad kad je bila bolesna, nakon 2 noci na siki su me pocele tako boliti bradavice, postanem nervozna kad ju ne zeli pustiti, vec u polu snu samo govori druga, druga...)

Ma ne znam   :? nekad mi se cini da je sve u njenoj glavici - ona zeli siku i bori se za to, i to uporno..makar kad zeli moze zaspati bez nje bez problema...

----------


## LIMA

Došla sam vidjeti kad je bilo moje posljednje jadanje, prije nešto više od mjesec dana i ne mogu vjerovati da je u tako kratkom vremenu sve gotovo.

Ukratko - problem noćnih buđenja je bio to što se on nije znao nakon buđenja nikako sam uspavati osim na sisi. Kad je to prvi put uspio, dalje je sve išlo lakše. Tu je dosta i tata pomogao, kad bi se probudio, prvo ga je tata na sve mile načine pokušavao utješiti, nosao ga, pričao mu i to je trajalo neko vrijeme da bi I. odjednom počeo prespavljivati noć ili se buditi 1-2 puta u noći. Smanjio je i dnevne podoje. Na kraju me jedino još znao tražiti ujutro odmah nakon buđenja, a mi bi mu onda pokušavali nekako odvratiti pažnju, ako upali dobro, ako ne, dam mu sisati. Odjednom se zamislim i skužim da skoro 3 tjedna uopće nije sisao  :shock: , ne znam ni kada nam je bilo zadnji put (pa ne mogu ni zapisati u neki spomenar ili započeti temu "odjavljujemo se..."  gdje bih srcedrapateljski opisala prestanak dojenja o čemu sam dugo maštala  :Laughing:  ) jer tada nisam ni znala da će mu to biti zadnje. Još uvijek nekad to spomene ali brzo prijeđe preko toga, a vjerujem da je puno kumovalo moje neimanje mlijeka jer sam trudna. Ne mogu reći da sam nešto tužna jer me sve to uskoro opet čeka   :Smile:  , iskreno, uživam jer mi se sada počeo puno više maziti, grliti me, onako se svako njegovo maženje svodilo na "papati ciku". Tek sad imam osjećaj da me doživljava kao osobu, a ne kao hodajuću sisu   :Smile:

----------


## Anci

> iskreno, uživam jer mi se sada počeo puno više maziti, grliti me, onako se svako njegovo maženje svodilo na "papati ciku". Tek sad imam osjećaj da me doživljava kao osobu, a ne kao hodajuću sisu


  :Love:  
Moja sisa nešto manje preko dana, prije je non stop visila po meni   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  
Sad ima 2, 3, nekad 4 podoja danju. Noću više ne.

I da, već sad se više mazi. Ali uvijek komentira: tu su cice   :Grin:

----------


## Lbarby

Evo da se pohvalimo..vec 10 noci spavamo bez budjenja od 20.00-07.30.
samo prvih 3 noci je bilo malo plakanja(nekih 10 min)i poslije prve prespavane noci nema vise budjenja.
Odlucili smo za ukidanje nocnih podoja jer sam vidjela da se B budi iz navike.Kad se probudi u noci,trazi siku i samo ju drzi u ustima,uopce nije sikila.Prvu noc se probudila,ja joj nisam dala vec rekla da sika na-na a ona u plac,ona se dere a ja joj pricam da svi spavaju,tata,medo,beba mala, sika i da moramo i mi spavati.A ona kao prava velika curica samo se okrenula i zaspala.I svaku noc je po manje plakala.Sada se vise i ne budi do ujutro. :D

----------


## Školjkica

Ja sam primjetila da moje bebence od 10mj. ima nekih promjena na zubima i sad sam već uvjerena da je karijes, a vrlo malo jede bilo sto osim cike, i to naravno milijun puta po noći, pa sad ozbiljno razmisljam da ukinem te noćne podoje iako ne znam kako . Starijoj sam ukinula sa kojih godinu i 8 mjeseci, al bila sam trudna i to je stvarno islo vrlo brzo i od onda super spava, kod nas se to pokazalo kao rješenje za spavanje.
Da li itko od vaših beba ima karijesa i jeste li povezivali s noćnim dojenjem

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

prema nekim novim istraživanjima majčino mlijeko stvara takav pH u ustima da je upravo teži razvoj karijesa  :/

----------


## Anci

> prema nekim novim istraživanjima majčino mlijeko stvara takav pH u ustima da je upravo teži razvoj karijesa  :/


I ja sam ovo čitala.
Kuc kuc- nema karijesa.

----------


## kristina_zg

Evo mi smo uspjele 2 noći za redom, bilo je teško ali uz nošenje, pjevanje, nunanje uspjela je zaspati bez cice. Ne moram vam ni reć kako je ujutro navalila na nju  :Bouncing:

----------


## pomikaki

pitanje za one koji su uspjeli u akciji: kad je najbolje početi s odvikavanjem, a prije koje dobi smatrate da nema smisla? (naravno da je to sve individualno, ali prema vašim iskustvima)






> prema nekim novim istraživanjima majčino mlijeko stvara takav pH u ustima da je upravo teži razvoj karijesa


a baš me veseli ovaj podatak   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> prema nekim novim istraživanjima majčino mlijeko stvara takav pH u ustima da je upravo teži razvoj karijesa  :/


reka bi ti davor da je važna samo prisutnost određene bakterije
 :Grin:

----------


## blazena

Pomikaki, nemam pojma.
Moj je bio 22 mjeseca. 
I u nasem slucaju, prije se nije isplatilo. 
Sto se tice same zrelosti, s 18 mjeseci minimum. 
Ali ne znam kako bi ovojesenski polazak u vrtic i promjene prebrodili bez sise nocu. 

Prvo se meni dogodio kvrc u glavi. 
Od jedne osobe koju cijenim sam dobila hint na tu stranu... ona inace nije pobornik produzenog. To me potaklo da razmislim sto je meni dojenje. 
Ja sam sebi bila jako vazna time da sam K. jedinstvena - drugi mogu sve, al samo mama ima mlijeka u sisi. I jos sam si   :Grin:  
K. sisa takodjer puno znaci - smije se kao da je na lutriji dobio, mazi ih, daje papati svim svojim igrackama...
Plus, mi smo u pocetku tesko dojili, najvise mlijeka je bilo nocu i bojala sam se ako ukinem nocna - ode dojenje k vragu skroz. 
U jednom trenutku, spavanje mi je postalo vaznije od gorenavedenih razloga. Bila sam spremna i da K. skroz prestane sisati. 
Zelim spavati. 
I - nakon pocetnih teskoca - spavamo. 
K. spava 22-05h (neki put do 6) :D 
A to sto se ja razvlacim do 01h - e to je drugi par rukava. 

I dalje dojimo danju  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

blažena, baš lijep post
I mogu ga cijelog potpisati.
Moja J. puuno bolje spava sad noću. I puni smo sretnija s ovakvim dojenjem.
Danju još sisa, ali ne koliko prije. I više se mazimo što mi je super. Priej se nije htjela niti ifrati samnom, odmah bi navalila  :Grin: 

Moja je bila 21 mjesec, čini mi se.
Onda je krenula u vrtić i počela se puno buditi noću pa smo vratili podoje noću.
I nakon mjesec i pol opet ukinuli.
Gotovo bez problema. Samo dvije noći je žicala i ljutila se. Spava s nama u krevetu, malo smo je mazili, malo ja, malo tata. Seka je sve uredno prespavala.  :Smile:

----------


## argenta

Mi smo vas neko vrijeme pratili, pa zaboravili   :Embarassed:   pa sam se sad opet sjetila ove teme, jer nam je odvikavanje krenulo dosta uspješno (za ovih par dana, vidjet ćemo poslije... kuc-kuc)

Vilenjak ima 16 mjeseci i vrlo rano sam počela s "alternativnim" načinima uspavljivanja -- nakon podoja pred spavanje, tapšala sam ga, pjevušila, pričala mu, šššš-kala. Uglavnom je spavao po 2-3 sata u komadu i onda se budio i tražio dojiti. Ali ovaj tjedan me satrala viroza, pa mi ga je bilo lakše umjesto dojenja samo opet tapšati, ššš-kati, mrmljati. Prvo bi zakmečao minutu, a onda se smirio i zaspao. Nakon tri dana, probudi se 1-2 puta, pomazi i dalje spava :D  Još samo da se ja prestanem buditi i provjeravati ga   :Grin:  

Drž'te nam fige da potraje. Stvarno se želim naspavati.

----------


## dambo

> ovca_i_janjad prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prema nekim novim istraživanjima majčino mlijeko stvara takav pH u ustima da je upravo teži razvoj karijesa  :/
> 
> 
> I ja sam ovo čitala.
> Kuc kuc- nema karijesa.


Ja uvijek zaboravim gdje sam čitala, a sigurno ovdje...

Obavezno izvaditi bradavicu iz usta čim zaspe ili još bolje u trenutku usnivanja, pa onda tik pred usnivanja (to je iz 'Spavanje bez plakanja). Tako se smanjuje (valjda) opasnost od karijesa a i lakše se prijeđe na uspavljivanje bez sike pa će se moći i zubići oprati iza zadnjeg obroka!

Dugo nisam pratila pa imam novost!

Mi smo ukinuli noćne.  :D  :D  :D  Opet sam ja bila impulzivna   :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad:  jer me izmaltretirao na popodnevnoj šetnji. Te neće doma, neće u kolica, hoće se nositi... A ja zaposlim MM da ga okupa. Obučem ga bez cice. Nešto ja papao, ne sjećam se... I onda sam rekla MM nek ga stavi u kimbu u 20h! Zaspao je za 10min! Probudio se jednom po noći i opet zaspao samo sa ššššš. Prvi put!!! Bez cike do 5h ujutro!!!

Ne preporučam svoju impulzivnost, ali sam shvatila da je sa 21 mjesec definitivno sazrio iako sam mislila da je to nemoguće. Probala sam pa je uspjelo. Da nije- dala bih mu. Usred noći bih mu uvijek dala ciku jer znam da plače samo kad ga nešto stvarno muči i tako sam uvijek prije radila- bilo to 2,3,5 ili 10 puta!

Naravno, ima ciku i dalje po danu, kad dođem s posla, kad je bolestan neograničeno...

Želim vam svima strpljenja, skore duboke i slatke snove i da osjetite klik kod sebe i kod klinca - kad vam oboma paše!

 :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## titimita

Mi se možemo nadovezati na post od [/b]dambo*...
Imamo 20 mj (!) i prije par dana sam ozbiljno odlučila i počela pričati navečer, a nekad i tokom dana da svi po noći spavaju i blabla, i da se cika isto mora odmoriti i da kad se probudi po noći nastavi spavati a ne buditi mamu i ciku...i varijante ove priče + da me boli jer me stvarno boli, raste joj zadnja trojka i ima totalno krivi zagriz kad sisa. Pričala sam ja njoj i prije ali ne tako ozbiljno i ustrajno, ne bi mi se dalo, bilo bi mi lakše dat joj navečer cicu i utonut u svoje misli čekajući da zaspi. A sad joj kažem: ajde malo cica, pa pusti, okreni se i zaspi. I posluša me  :shock: Zadnja 2 dana je prespavala 7 sati u komadu, a ja se budila u nevjerici, odmorena ko da sam spavala 5 dana. Ako traži po noći kažem joj ajde samo malo pa natrag spavati, i ona kaže samo majo, buba mamu cika i okrene se i spava dalje. Ma još ne mogu vjerovati, nadam se da će ovo potrajati!*

----------


## titimita

majko mila   :Embarassed:

----------


## dambo

Predivno! 

I s puno više takta nego ja! Ali, ne dam se, priznajem i učim. Zato volim ovaj forum!
 :Heart:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

evo, baš sam malo pročitala od posljednjeg posta.
osim par noći sa buđenjem - spava do 7 , a vikendom i do 8 u komadu..a mislila sam da do ovoga neće doći tako bezbolno.
inače, broj podoja je ostao isti /poslije posa, prije spavanja, prije posla/ ali način i dužina dojenja je smanjena..malo doji, pa se malo igra..a prije neko veče nikako nije htjela spavati , već je bilo 22 i 15 i ja se kao dođem presvlačiti u sobu i sasvim slučajno skinem grudnjak pred njom /onda uvijek traži dojiti i zaspe../ a ona me potjera van , nećem siki-miki, mama idi...zaspala sa tatom, a ja sam bila  :?

----------


## Anci

Sanela Naja
i kod nas nešto slično. Isto sisa tako prije posla, poslije posla i prije spavanja.
Uglavnom spava noću, budi se nekad no ne traži sisati već me ispituje nešto: Gdje je ovaj, gdje onaj, pa nabraja širu i užu rodbinu  :Grin:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

eh, moja ako se probudi ne gine mi siki-miki..ali barem ništa ne pita  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

I da pita, ne dajem joj više noću.   :Grin:  

Ja više uopće ne znam gdje sam s tim dojenjem...
Nekad mi je baš lijepo i uživam, nekad mi baš smeta  :/ 

Nekad bih htjela da još sisa, nekad da prestane.
Ma ne znam, sva sam neka zbunjola   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## titimita

Mda, evo update od nas...Stanje je gore nego ikad! Situacija sa "cika spava" nije potrajala, još uvijek ja pričam kad se probudi po noći i dam joj malo, a ona kad se okrene da nastavi spavat, zbog nečeg (nemam pojma čega) se počne vrtiti, bacakati i probudi se skroz i onda slijedi minimum dva sata plakanja i objašnjavanja, nacicavanja, pjevanja i tako do trenutka dok ja mislim da ću ispalit. Koma. Možda ima veze sa ponovnim kretanjem u vrtić? Kako god, čini mi se da sa ovako malom djecom nikad ne možeš znat i biti 100% siguran kad se nešto jednom dogodi, aha to je to...Nešto naprave jednom i onda se zbog nečega vrate 500 koraka unatrag.

----------


## Sanela-Naja

ih, naravno da ne možeš...ja kad god napišem koju riječ pohvale imamo katastrofa noć.
Evo sinoć i preksinoć se budila oko pola 5 , pa je dojila do 5 - to me uništava , neugodno mi je i onda sam pukla i rekla da više nema, pa je cvilila i onda je tata pričao priče od 5 do pola 6  :Rolling Eyes:  kada je zaspala ...
ne povezujem ni sa čim osim sa pisanjem ovdje  :Grin:

----------


## meda

samo da kazem da je dorian nocas spavao cijelu noc bez cicanja, a to znaci i budenja :shock: 

naravno, ne ocekujem da ce se to opet tako skoro  ponoviti  :Grin:

----------


## njokica

Moja mala ima 13 mjeseci, bila je nedavno počela spavati bolje jer je 'skužila' da se i na trbuhu može spavat(pa je znala tako otspavati 3-4h u komadu), ali u zadnjih tjedan i pol se vratilo na staro (max 2h u komadu), ali izgleda da joj izbija novi zubić  :Wink:  bilo bi i vrijeme  :Grin:  

pa si mislim da ne bum još neko vrijeme ukidala noćne podoje...nne osjećam zapravo umor, dobro još podnosim sve to, ali mislila sam probat za kojih mjesec dana, možda uspije...muž i ja idemo na koncert u Zg krajem svibnja, pa će mala biti kod none, pa zbog toga imam malo i motivacije   :Grin:   bit će mi to prvi 'pravi' izlazak od poroda 8) - ono, iza 20.30  :Grin:

----------


## Ariana

Mi smo noćne izbacili tek oko Dakine treće godine. Dogovorile smo se i to je bilo to. Nekako si mislim da ću novu bebicu uspjeti ranije odviknuti od noćnih.

----------


## ivory

Evo i nas na prekretnici s noćnim podojima  :/ 
Dorian ima 21 mjesec i dojimo nekoliko puta dnevno i , naravno, po noći i to 3,4,5 puta.
Čim dođem s posla i sjednem za stol on se prištekava i cica dok ja jedem   :Laughing:  , poslije toga još par puta traži cicu i ja mu uglavnom dajem i po danu mi nije problem, ali noćni podoji su mi postali naporni i neugodni i želim s njima završiti. 
Od kada se rodio još nikada nije prespavao noć u komadu. Pauzu od 10 dana (bio je na moru s bakom i dedom) bez cicanja nadoknadio je isti dan čim se vratio i bilo je kao da nikada nije niti prestao. U tom periodu bez cice isto se budio par puta po noći, natezao flašicu s vodom, šetao po apartmanu, moji su ga uspavljivali na rukama, ali je uglavnom prošlo bezbolno, jer mene nije bilo u blizini.
Prije više od mjesec dana bacili smo sve dude u peć (na njegov prijedlog   :Grin:   ) i od tada je krenula naša agonija nacicavanja i precicavanja. Od dude se stvarno brzo i lako odvikao  i nikada nije plakao za njom, već bi samo zamnom ponovio da smo je bacili u pep (peć) i nastavio dalje s igrom, spavanjem, uspavljivanjem. Ali smo zato poduplali, ako ne i utrostručili broj podoja (i dnevnih i noćnih).
Odluku o ukidanju noćnih podoja sam donjela noćas, nakon bezbroj buđenja i žicanja cice i neutješnog plača kada bi rekla da cicia spava. 
Drugi tjedan sam na godišnjem odmoru, pa ćemo probati to i iskoristiti, jer ću moči zajedno s njim malo duže spavati u slučaju da nam noći postanu neprospavane   :Rolling Eyes:  
Moje je dijete inače jaaaako uporno u svojim nastojanjima da užica cicu i sada pokazuje sa rukicama da će cicati samo malo i ponavlja: mama majo, cika Dodo, majo   :Heart:  , a onda naravno slijedi uobičajno dugi podoj i poslije toga mi navuće majicu i kaže: duga! (druga), a tako i po noći.
Mislim da se neću seliti u drugu sobu nego ćemo probati s metodom nošenje, maženja, priče... Javim se sa rezultatima.

----------


## pomikaki

držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## štrumpf

I mi bi na odvikavanje od noćnih podoja, ali kako??? Nikako ne bih željela prestati dojiti, iako on preko dana siki samo 2-3 puta (ujutro kad se probudi, oko podne kad ide spavati i oko 5-6, kad odspava još nekih 20-ak minuta). Inače ne doji za uspavljivanje, pojede griz ili pahuljice, zatim ga legnem i ukoliko je potrebno ostanem s njim dok ne zaspe. Najčešće nije potrebno jer zaspe sam, ali problem je ako se diže na noge. U tom slučaju pričekam dok ne zaspe. 
Njemu još ništa ne znači ako kažem da sisa spava, možda je i rano za odvikavanje, ali primjetila sam da on ponekad po noći i ne sisa nego je samo duda. Očito mu je važna samo blizina, iako ponekad sisa kako da nije ništa jeo tko zna otkad. Ni sama nisam pametna....

----------


## ivory

Evo nas nakon 3 noći bez dojenja. Neznam koji bi smajlić stavila nakon ove rečenice, jer je u jednu ruku olakšavajuće, a u drugu mučno i frustrirajuče i za mene i za Doriana.
Prvu noć se probudio oko 1 i tražio ciku i kada sam mu objasnila da nemože dobiti i da cika spava i da po noći svi spavaju, a kada dođe jutro odmah će dobiti ciku, počeo je sa plakanjem, žicanjem cice, lupanjem glavom u stranicu kreveta i onda sam ga uzela na ruke i dugo ninala dok nije zaspao. Spavao je do jutra bez buđenja, ali se zato probudio u 6 i navalio svojski   :Heart:  .
Druge dvije noći sličan scenari, s razlikom da je drugu noć lupao mene i sve skupa je trajalo malo krače. Po danu cica puno više, ali to mi sada nije bitno, jer mu želim nadoknaditi noćni gubitak   :Love:  
Vidjet ćemo daljnji tijek događaja. Ja mu često po danu spomenem da po noći spavamo i da nećemo cicati i on se, kao, složi s tim, ali potreba je jača od toga...  sretno svima u pokušajima odvikavanja!

----------


## dinna

Drage moje (ne)spavačice, imam i ja sličnu priču:

jesam li s drugim djetetom malo oguglala, ili šta... ne znam, uglavnom, s njegovih 22 mjeseca puko mi je film. jednu večer dala sam mu u boravku cicu, odvela u krevet i odlučna kao nikad odlučila izdurati njeov plač. bio je uporan, budio se oko 10-tak puta, i tako 2 dana. onda je odspavao skoro cijelu noć. trajalo je povuci- potegni nekih tjedan dana, a sad spava do pola 5,5 kad mu dam da papa.
morala sam tako, jer sam se, vjerna svojim uvjerenjima i metodama ipak na kraju dovela do ruba. dojim sad već 4 godine kad se zbroji, tandem skoro dvije. osim ovih posljednjih par tjedana, naspavala sam se jedino pred kraj druge trudnoće, kad je matej (stariji) spavao s tatom (isto zbog noćnog dojenja, s tim da je njegovo odvikavanje kasnije prošlo bez plača).

mislim da sam im sada bolja mama danju, imam puno više živaca, zadovoljnija sam i smirenija. a najbliži prijatelji znaju kakvu sam agoniju prolazila i koliko mi je trebalo da se konačno u meni nešto slomi i da napravim to za sebe.

----------


## ivory

Zadnje dvije noći su prošle super! Budio se samo jednom i nisam ga trebala nunati, samo je tražio vode i pitao jednom-dva put za ciku, ali se brzo smirio i zaspao dalje  :D 
Jutros sam mu prije posla dala ciku i krenula u novi radni tjedan naspavana!

----------


## štrumpf

Iza nas su prve dvije noći bez sise, ali ja se osjećam kao zombi. Mislim da nisam spavala duže od pola sata u komadu. Budio se stalno, ali nisam palila svjetlo već bi ga samo nunala u njegovom krevetu i pokušavala da se ne digne. Gotovo sam obje noći provela klečeći pokraj njegova kreveta. On je malo plakao, pokušavao se dignit na noge,ali ubrzo bi zaspao, pa za pola sata iz početka. Ne znam koliko će mu trebat da shvati poruku. Više sam luda od nespavanja, ali tješi me da bi ovo moglo donijet dugoročno rješenje... barem se nadam.

----------


## štrumpf

Koliko vam je dana (tjedana, mjeseci  :? ) prošlo od kada ste ukinuli noćne podoje do kad su odspavali prvu noć ?

----------


## ivory

Nama je sada skoro dva tjedna od početka odvikavanja i još nije prespavao niti jednu noć bez buđenja. U međuvremenu smi imali i jaki bronhitis, pa sam mu dvije noći davala ciku da ga umirim, pa smo opet na početku  :/ 
Jedino sam primjetila da se sada puno rijeđe budi, ustvari budi se samo oko 2 (tada mu dam vodu i nastojim ga dalje uspavati) i ponekad oko 5, a omda mu dam ciku, jer se tada idem spremati za posao.

----------


## Anci

Postepeno je išlo... ali vro brzo je počela spavat cijelu noć. Zna se i sad probuditi, pa me primi za ruku pa zaspe ili ide na wc.

----------


## štrumpf

Pet je noći iza nas i čini mi se da je to primio bolje nego što sam očekivala. Kad se probudi ljuljuškam ga u mraku i vrlo brzo ponovno zaspe. Jednu sam noć upalila svjetlo i ponudila mu vode, ali on je samo vrtio glavom i naslanjao se na sise. Jedva sam se suzdržala da mu ne dam. Mali nam je problem što teško utvrdi san kad se probudi... zaspe, pa se ponovno diže nakon 10-15 min i tako nekoliko puta. Obično se probudi oko 1, pa treba i sat-sat ipo da ponovno utvrdi, onda se probudi oko pet i tada mu dam.

----------


## Jelcek

Jasno mi je da se malo većoj djeci može probati govoriti da cica spava i slično, ali kaj napraviti s 13-mjesečnim djetetom koje se često budi po noći i ne zna ili neće zaspati drugačije osim sisajući? Ne razmišljam o potpunom prestanku dojenja, ali budi se po noći minimalno 5 puta i ak joj ne dam da sisa plače i na uvijek joj dam sisati. ad me to već malo opterećuje jer bi nekad izašla van bar na dva sata, a strah me jer i kad se tuširam pa ne mogu odmah doći k njoj dok se zbudi, pa ide MM, ona se tak rasplače kaj mi ju je tak žal, a kamoli da ne dojdem za duže od 10 minuta.
Od rođenja ju dojim na zahtjev i tak se naučila, svaki put je zaspala kad je sisala i sad drugačije na zna zaspati.
Ima ko kakav prijedlog?

----------


## štrumpf

Nemam ti ni jedan pametan savjet ali evo malo podrške.  I sami smo u sličnoj situciji, ali evo šest je noći iza nas i mogu ti reć da mi je najteže bilo odlučit kad ću počet. Za sada je bolje nego li sam se nadala.

----------


## Jelcek

A kaj si napravila?

----------


## štrumpf

Odlučila sam da je dosta... tražio bi sisu po 5 puta, a znala sam da nije gladan jer bi povukao i nastavio spavat. Kako spava u svom krevetu to je svaki put značilo dizanje, uzimanje k sebi i potom vraćanje u njegov krevet. Uglavnom čitajući ove postove primjetila sam da je najteže započeti pa sam nekoliko puta pokušavala i kad bi on počeo plakat i proizvodio zvukove kao da sisa ja bih popustila, srce mi se lomilo. Imala sam osjećaj da misli ´pa šta ti je, ja bi samo malo sise´. I jednu sam večer čvrsto odlučila pokušati... probudio se oko 23 h , nisam palila svjetlo već sam ga držala zagrljenog u njegovu krevetu, nunala ga, pokušavala da se ne digne i govorila mu šššš. I zaspao je... sljedeći put kad se probudio promislila sam kako nema svrhe što sam ga maloprije mučila i nisam mu dala ako ću mu sad dat i to mi je dalo snage i tako svaki idući put. On se i dalje budi, ali mi se čini da lakše zaspi, čak bi rekla da sam se nadala da će bit teže. Jednu sam noć upalila svjetlo i uzela ga k sebi... to je bila katastrofa, potezao me za majicu, plakao, jedva je ponovno zaspao. Od tada ne palim svjetlo. Sada mi je dovoljno samo reći ššš, pokrit ga i pomazit i on nastavi.

----------


## Jelcek

Ja ni inače ne palm svetlo kad se zbudi. I ja sam probala da joj ne dam sisati pa sam ju nunala i dragala i nosila, ali tak se plakala da su suze špricale, pa sam joj dala jer mi ju je bilo žal, a i nije mi izgledalo ko da bu odustala i zaspala, nego s samo još više razbudila.

----------


## štrumpf

Sama možeš najbolje procijeniti. I ja sam nekoliko puta pokušala, pa odustala. Spava li s tobom ili u svom krevetu? R spava u svom krevetu, onaj put kad sam ga uzela k sebi nije odustajao tek kad sam ga vratila u njegov krevet gdje me izravno ne ´miriše´ (glupa usporedba, ali ne znam kako bi se izjasnila) zaspao je. On i inače može zaspat bez sise, ne znam kakvo je stanje kod vas. Najteže je prvi put, kasnije imaš malo više snage.

----------


## štrumpf

Vraća li on to meni milo za drago? Otkako smo počeli s odvikavanjem od noćnih podoja nisam mu dala ni jednu noć, ali napretka nema. I dalje se budi, možda malo manje nego li prije. Zadnje dvije noći se budio oko 2 i tražio. Do sada je palilo šššš i nastavio je spavati, ali ova dva puta se ustajao, plakao, ljutio. Uzela bi ga k sebi, nosala, ljubila, ali to samo pogoršava situaciju. Tek je noćas popio malo vode. Do tada je bacao, bocu, dudu, sve što mu dođe pod ruku i tražio sisu. Ja mu govorim da sisa na-na, tata na-na mora i Roko, pa mu kažem ne-ne nema, mama neda, kad se Roko probudi. Koristimo i glasove koji njemu znače da nemože. I sad... sisa oko pet u polusnu. Kad se probudi oko 7-8 ponudim mu ali on neće, kaže ne-ne, ponavlja iste one glasove koje ja njemu govorim po noći. Kao da hoće reći ´ne daš po noći, neću ni po danu´. Siki oko podne za uspavljivanje i to je to. Nekad hoće oko 5 popodne. Pokazujem mu je cijeli dan, nudim ga, ali on neće. Ma nije on ni do sada puno sikio po danu, ali sam se tješila da nadoknadi po noći. Sada me lovi tuga... neće valjda prestati.

----------


## Jelcek

Moja L ne zna zaspati drugačije nego sisajući. Ako joj ponudim vodu dok se probudi neće ni otvoriti usta, i inzistira na sisanju. Plače ak dugo dok joj nedam. Prvo spava u kinderbetu, a onda dok ja dođem u sobu i kad se probudi ju uzmem k sebi jer sam preumorna da ju stalno sjedeći uspavljujem i stavljam u kindać, jer se puno put probudi pa mi je to naporno. Da se probudi dva do tri put ju još možda i bi, ali ovak mi je lakše, a sad i radim tak da se moram i ja odmoriti.

----------


## Sirius Black

Jelcek, kod nas je sve isto samo cura ima 17 mj. Navečer nema šanse da zaspi bez dojenja. Po noći u polusnu plače i govori cici, pa ju uzmem iz kinderbeta, dam joj da si pocica i kad zaspi prebacim natrag, u prosjeku 2x kroz noć. Ništ drugo nema šanse jer se tak tužno rasplače "cici, cici" i ne da se nositi ni bilo kaj drugo.
Meni je lakše kad ju stavim natrag u kinderbet jer se uopće ne naspavam kad je sa mnom u krevetu, sva se zakočim. A kad je u kinderbetu, onda se  mogu više opustiti i rastegnuti, udobnije mi je i čvršće mogu zaspati.

----------


## Jelcek

A si probala kad navečer nekud otići? Uskoro moram na svadbu i bojim se kak bu to ispalo jer ne zna zaspati osim sisajući, ni po danu ju moja mama koja ju čuva ne može uspavati.

----------


## Sirius Black

> A si probala kad navečer nekud otići? Uskoro moram na svadbu i bojim se kak bu to ispalo jer ne zna zaspati osim sisajući, ni po danu ju moja mama koja ju čuva ne može uspavati.


Nisam nikada probala otići nekud navečer. 
Baka ju je počela čuvati po danu s 13 mjeseci, tek nakon 2 mjeseca je počela spavati po danu s bakom, u krevetiću. Prije toga je mogla zaspati samo vani u kolicima. Padala je od umora i oči su joj se sklapale ali se trudila da ne zaspi jer je mene čekala. Ponekad je uspjela biti budna do pol 4 kad ja dođem doma, ali je onda par put  povukla i zaspala.

----------


## ivory

Mi smo u našem 22-mjesečnom stažu dojenja dva puta bili na svadbi i ja sam par puta sama bila na koncertima i godišnjici mature i nije bilo apsolutno nikakvog problema s uspavljivanjem, iako Doriana uspavljujem isključivo na ciki. I baka i muž su ga brzo uspavali ninajući ga i spavao je sve dok ja nisam došla doma.
Kada smo bili na svadbi bio je kod mojih i sljedeći dan i dobio ciku tek kada smo došli na ručak. Imali smo i prekid od 10 dana kada je prošlo ljeto bio na moru s bakom i dedom i poslije toga smo nastavili dojiti kao da nikada nije ni prestao  :D

----------


## Jelcek

Zanimljivo!!! Ja se opće ne usudim nikud otići jer se plače i tati ako on dođe umjesto mene kad se zbudi tijekom noći, tak da ja moram odmah doći jer za dve minute kolko je s njim već počne ridati, pa me opće strah i pomisliti kaj bi bilo da opće ja ne dođem, ili da dođem tek za npr. pola sata.

----------


## EvaP

Kod nas je sasvim drugačija situacija kad sam ja van kuće (tipa svadba, koncert) - tata i mališa spavaju zagrljeni ko bebe, ali ako sam ja doma samo dislocirana (tipa ja sam u dnevnom boravku) onda je baš ovako kako Jelcek kaže.

----------


## ivory

> Kod nas je sasvim drugačija situacija kad sam ja van kuće (tipa svadba, koncert) - tata i mališa spavaju zagrljeni ko bebe, ali ako sam ja doma samo dislocirana (tipa ja sam u dnevnom boravku) onda je baš ovako kako Jelcek kaže.


Ista stvar je i kod nas.

----------


## štrumpf

Kod nas se sve vratilo u normalu. Prvi put traži papati tek oko 4-5 i tada mu dam. Već se nekoliko dana ne budi do tada. Sad mi se čini da sam mogla ovo napravit čim je počeo jesti griz za večeru jer mu očito nije teško palo, a ja sam za svaku njegovu suzu vadila sisu niti ne razmišljajući da ima drugo rješenje.

----------


## mamažabica

Da se malo požalim, mi smo prije ljeta dogovorno prestali cikiti po noći. A onda godišnji, pa promjena okoline i počela je opet tražiti. Mislila sam, bit će opet ok kad se vratimo doma, ali nije bilo, pa se još razbolila - a tu nam je cika samo plus, jer nije htjela niš ni jesti ni piti i bila je jako često na ciki, kao kad je bila mala bebačica   :Heart:   (sad su joj dvije godine). 
Uglavnom sve se vratilo na staro, muče me ti noćni podoji, 3-4 puta noću pa još ujutro, pa popodne kad ide spavati a neki put i kad se budi, pa navečer za uspavljivanje... padam s nogu. 
Stari trik s razgovorom i dogovorom ne pali, jer ona obeća da neće cikiti po noći nego tek ujutro   :Grin:  ali ako joj ne dam kad se probudi usred noći krene plač, i to kakav   :Rolling Eyes:  
Imate li kakvu ideju kako da to mirno prekinemo?
A i htjeli bismo zatrudniti a uz toliko dojenja čini mi se nemoguće

----------


## sanja77

> Imate li kakvu ideju kako da to mirno prekinemo?
> A i htjeli bismo zatrudniti a uz toliko dojenja čini mi se nemoguće


Potpisujem... sex je potpuno nestao. Morat ću ici na umjetnu oplodnju   :Laughing:  U Sloveniju.   :Grin:

----------


## little duck

Mi vec nekih 10 ak dana ne dojimo po noci. Navece joj dam za uspavljivanje, i nista do nekih 5, 6 ujutro, jer se tako ustajem kada radim (sada sam na GO). Navec zaspi u 9, zna se probuditi oko 11, pa ecinom spava ponovno do 4 ili 5, bez budjenja. Zadnjih dan, dva nam se pogorasalo sve jer je blago prehladjena pa se cesce budi, ali joj ja i dalje ne dam ciku. Stavim je kraj sebe u krevet, kazem joj da cika spava, neka i ona spava, neka se slozi tu kraj mame, da je mama tu, da ne mora plakati i sl. Obicno nakon par sekundi poluplaca zaspe bez problema, sa dubokim uzdisajem, ali zaspe...Prvu noc sam mislila da ce mi srce puknuti, imala sam dojam da gubim dio sebe...cak sam i ja u tisini pustila suzu  :Crying or Very sad:   Ali kako sam odlucila da cemo to sada odraditi, nije mi bilo druge...Imam dojam da je prije tog prestanka nocnog dojenja, vise dojila nego dok je bila manja...I da, po danu samo duda za uspavljivanje, i ako se probudi tijekom tog dnevnog spavanja. No mislim da ce se i to smanjiti kada odem raditi. Inace mi je i po danu znala stalno dudati, i svugdje-i u setnji, i u autu i sl. Postalo mi je sve to jako umarajuce, niti sam se po noci naspavala, a po danu sam gotovo bila "Dudi dudi" stroj...

----------


## Olivija

Meni opet voda do grla došla, ali da podsjetim:



> Ja sam to noćno odvikavanje napravila kada mi je voda došla do grla, tj. bradavice prebolne da bih mogla to podnijeti po noći. Ali nije ga uspavljivao i umirivao MM u drugoj sobi, a ja bježala od plača nego sam kroz to prošla ja. Činilo mi se okrutnim da kao već nema cicu da nema ni mene da ga utješim (i svako dnevno tješenje završi u mom naručju). A na moje iznenađenje protest i nije bio tako strašno velik kako sam se ja bila pripremila. Cvilio je i ustajao se i tražio, ja nutkala vodu, vraćala natrag u ležeći položaj, ljubila, mazila... 3-4 noći sve manjim intenzitetom i onda neki period bi se samo povremeno sjetio ili bio žedan. toc-toc-toc Sada spava do jutra. Ako se i probudi, to je samo da se prebaci meni u krevet. 
> Meni se učinilo kao ključan trenutak da je "sada dosta" to što više nije intenzivno dojio da utaži glad/žeć već smo došli do par srkova i onda samo držanje bradavice u ustima. A to mi je bilo fakat koma.
> Još uvijek ga uspavljujem na cici, tako da ne mislim da je to ima ikakve veze iako knjige vele drugačije...


DEMANTIRAM!!! Što vrijedi za jednoga ne vrijedi uopće za drugoga: G2 toliko strašno protestira na moje pokušaje da ga ja nisam mogla dalje odvikavati. Taman sam jednu jedinu noć nakon 3 tjedna odspavala od ponoći do pola 6 i ludo se ponadala da je to-to, kad ono šipak: ako ne dam cicu to je kabuki teatar svaku noć po nekoliko puta, u trajanju od preko sat vremena svaki puta... Katastrofa. Uopće ne znam što i kako dalje. MMu ne da ni blizu za uspavljivanje, ako ja odem u DB, on sam došeta natrag meni... Ja jedino na Mars da odem...

----------


## Školjkica

Olivija moram te potpisat. 
Ja sam s prvom curkom isto bez velikih muka u tjedan -dva to riješila, možda je i trudnoća bila ta koja je to olakšala, sada mi se to čini nemogućim. Probala i odustal.
 sad sam u fazi da joj noću kad krene tako nacickavat se rečem ajd još gut pa spavaj i ponekad to upali. Kao da hoće reć: ma daj i samo malo, samo nemoj reći ne dam.

----------


## Bubica

mi jos nismo krenuli s nocnim odvikavanjem iako nekada zna biti poprilicno naporno. Prosli tjedan sam bila doma s njom, skuzila sam, ako po danu dosta cicka, doma smoi skupa, po noci se uopce ne budi, tek pred jutro. Po vikendu sam imala radionicu, nije me cijeli dan bilo doma (kao i sada kada radim) - odmah krene po noci to nadoknađivati. Mislim da ce nama otezavajuci faktor bit i to sto spavamo skupa. U svakom slucaju jos duramo  :Smile:

----------


## Olivija

I mi svi skupa spavamo. Bila sam s malim otišla u Gabijevu sobu jer se on opet preselio k nama, i tamo si složila pomoćni ležaj, pa je onda nakon 3 dana skužio da ako ga tamo stavim spavati, znači neće biti cice po noći = ne da se uopće staviti spavati...

----------


## Lutonjica

i mi krenuli s odvikavanjem, 2,5 godine mi je valjda neka magična granica   :Smile:  

sa starijim djetetom je to bila noćna mora, morala sam se maknuti iz kreveta i iz sobe na mjesec dana kako bismo uspjeli. baš je bilo teško.   :Sad:  

a sad s mlađom - kao pjesma. rekla sam joj da ja više ne mogu dojiti po noći, da se ne naspavam i da me bole leđa i utrnu mi ruke i da može dobiti cicu za uspavljivanje i onda ujutro. 
počeli smo prije desetak dana. spavamo zagrljene, i sve funkcionira. kad se probudi i zatraži, ja ju podsjetim da nema do jutra, ona kaže kme 2x i spava dalje. noćas se čak probudila i nijednom nije zatražila cicu: zamolila me za malo soka jer je žedna, a onda je legla pored mene, zagrlila me i spavala dalje...

----------


## Lutonjica

i mi krenuli s odvikavanjem, 2,5 godine mi je valjda neka magična granica   :Smile:  

sa starijim djetetom je to bila noćna mora, morala sam se maknuti iz kreveta i iz sobe na mjesec dana kako bismo uspjeli. baš je bilo teško.   :Sad:  

a sad s mlađom - kao pjesma. rekla sam joj da ja više ne mogu dojiti po noći, da se ne naspavam i da me bole leđa i utrnu mi ruke i da može dobiti cicu za uspavljivanje i onda ujutro. 
počeli smo prije desetak dana. spavamo zagrljene, i sve funkcionira. kad se probudi i zatraži, ja ju podsjetim da nema do jutra, ona kaže kme 2x i spava dalje. noćas se čak probudila i nijednom nije zatražila cicu: zamolila me za malo soka jer je žedna, a onda je legla pored mene, zagrlila me i spavala dalje...

----------


## Olivija

ah Lut... kako čeznutljivo čitam tvoj post... šmrc...

----------


## Lutonjica

ma to mi je nagrada za proživljeni pakao s prvim djetetom   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

he-he-he, a ja dobro prošla s prvim, pa si dajem za pravo da ću tako lako i s drugim   :Laughing:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

muko moja

neva još uvijek zatraži cicu po noći, 4 g. i 3 mj. ima  :shock: 

i to onako irtantno, daj, daj, daaaaj, daj mi cicuuuu, aaaa, vuče me za rukave i za majicu

onda probudi zoru, koja odmah počne njurgati cicuuuu

ja fakat ne znam koga da tu počnem odvikavati, najrađe bih obukla neki oklop i rekla da nema ni za jednu ni za drugu 

 :Sad:

----------


## Školjkica

oklop i čepiće za uši, ja ti se stvarno divim, ja ne bi mogla nikako (ah kad budem ovo čitala za 2 godine pa me zatekne slična sudbina)

ja sam si isto nekako rekla da ću probat durat do 2 i pol godine, sad zimi ako bude bolesna cica je spasi, pa kao čekam ljeto i tih 2 i pol godine

----------


## vissnja

Ja sam od Nađinih 18 meseci tražila zgodan trenutak da ukinemo noćno. Dva neuspela pokušaja.... drala se i plakala po sat vremena, a onda, pred drugi rođendan jednostavno: od noćas cica i ja spavamo celu noć.... I ni jedno plakanje. I nisam ni jednu noć morala da odem iz kreveta, a spremala sam se na to  :D

----------


## miljica

Evo i mi se pridružujemo u pokušaju da izbacimo noćne podoje. Nije problem toliko u broju koliko u lošoj tehnici zbog koje se pribojavam svakog podoja. Baš kao što je vissnja opisla na njenom topicu i mene dojenje poslednjih nedelju dana toliko iritira, da moram da preduzmem nešto po tom pitanju. N. uopšte nije sretan zbog toga. Noćas se budio 4 puta, svaki put je dobio objašnjenje da je mrak, da su mama i cike umorne i da spavaju, i da će cikiti kad dođe dan. Prvo buđenje je bilo grozno, plakao je jako i bacakao se po krevetu.i jedva sam ga umirila. Ostala tri puta je bilo kraće i brže je prihvatao činjenicu da neće dobiti ciku. 
Kako da izađem na kraj sa osećajem krivice dok ga slušam kako plače i viče "cika, cika"?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja sam razmišljala o ukidanju noćnog dojenja, ali nikako da se na to odlučim, znam da bi bilo ovako kako miljica opisuje i da bi jako plakala. 

Kod nas definitivno ne bi upalila fora da cica spava jer sam probala pa je skočila na mene i rekla: "buditi cice!". Manje se budi otkad spava u svojoj sobi, ali redovito me zove min. 2x svake noći jer je žedna, ružno sanja, zapetlja se u deku itd. i traži cicu.

----------


## Olivija

Dam što hoćete za 2 buđenja noću: ja kad se povezem cijela 3 sata, ujutro i peglati mogu!

----------


## GrgurovaMama

> Dam što hoćete za 2 buđenja noću: ja kad se povezem cijela 3 sata, ujutro i peglati mogu!


x

----------


## miljica

Kod nas ima pomaka na bolje  :Smile:  
Druge noci se budio tri puta i samo je prvi put plakao, jako kratko. Druga dva puta je to vise bilo gundjanje i trajalo je bas kratko. Nocas se budio samo jednom oko 1 iza ponoci, nije hteo ni vode, ispisao se, malo je kenjkao ali vise kroz san, ciku nije ni trazio, a onda se okrenuo na drugu stranu i zaspao. Dojio je prvi put tek oko 6:30 i spavao do 8. Ja sam se po obicaju budila vise puta i nisam mogla da dodjem sebi od neverice da on spava i da mu cika nije potrebna. Preko dana i dalje doji samo za dnevno spavanje, eventualno jos jednom ako zbog posla odsustvujem duze nego obicno, i naravno za nocno uspavljivanje.
Nadam se da ce se ovakav nocni ritam nastaviti i dalje i da cu napokon posle vise od dve godine spavati vise od 2-3 sata u komadu, sto zelim i ostalim forumasicama sa dugim nespavackim stazem   :Love:

----------


## tooka23

evo i mene u vaš klub. Moja djevojčica ima 13 mj. , a ja sam trudna 21. tjedan i muku mučimo sa uspavljivanjem i noćnim spavanjem  :Sad:  u početku trudnoće sam krvarila ali nisam ju stala dojiti samo sam je prestala dojiti na zahtijev preko dana dok sam joj noćom davala kada god bi tražila - ta noć se stalno mijenja nekada se probudi 2-3 puta, često svakih sat vremena a najčešće to izgleda da zaspe na 3 sata pa se probudi i onda jedno 2-3 sata samo njurga, sisa pet sekundi, pa mi se učini da je zaspala pa opet traži sisu pa neće sisu nego dudicu, preokreće se po krevetu i jednostavno ne može utonuti u san a najzanimljivije je to da uopće ne otvori oči nego sve to zmirečki. ja je nekada pokušavam probuditi ali bezuspješno  :Sad:  tamo sa deset mjeseci sam joj polako ukidala popodnevno dojenje prije spavanja i to je uspjela prihvatiti, sama je izbacila jutarnje tako da sada dojim od 6 popodne pa nadalje. Stvarno mi je više dosta ne mogu izdurati to njezino navlačenje prije neko zaspe- ona u sat vremena zna i do 10 puta tražiti sisati i to traje 5 sekundi prije nego joj dam plače kada joj dam sa smješkom ode dalje i evo je nazad za 5 min. a noć mi je koma. Kada se bliži noć ja već i prije nego krene postanem nervozna jer mi je baš to počelo smetati, imam osjećaj da me namjerno maltretira (a znam da nije tako  :Sad: (() bole me bradavice, krenu mi kontrakcije, beba u trbuhu se počne ritati i baš mi je to sve neugodno. DA se ne budi toliko puta noćom nebi ni pomišljala da joj stajem ali ovako mi je to jedini izlaz. 
Baš me strah stati ne znam kako da krenem da joj postepeno nešto izbacujem ili da joj odjednom više ne dam. Ona je mala pa nerazumije da sika spava ili da sike nema.bilo kakav vaš savjet će mi pomoći

----------


## pomikaki

možda ti pomogne ovaj topic http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...er=asc&start=0

----------


## Olivija

Uh, *tooka* - od mene samo   :Love:   podrške da se vas dvije nekako uspijete dogovoriti!

----------


## Olivija

Meni je ovo s djecom stvarno fenomenalno: dok oni ne kažu o.k. stvarno nije o.k. Evo, pokušala ja još jednom doći do svoja 3-4 sata sna, i ovaj puta uspjela  :D  A ništa posebno nisam napravila u odnosu na prethodne pokušaje. Samo sam proglasila da cica spava (uz ine likove i životinje). On je to prihvatio (uz malo njurganja, ali ništa ni priližno prethodnim protestima). Jedno vrijeme smo imali buđenja oko 4, a sad vidim da i to polako prestaje. 
Ja se naravno i dalje budim   :Grin:

----------


## tooka23

evo da se i ja napokon opet javim! nisam ništa pisala jer se od onog dana kada sam se prvi put javil asve okrenula na bolje. Uglavnom počelo je tako da joj nisam dala svakih deset minuta  (jednostavno sam odlučila da ne može) i pokušala ju zabaviti na sto i jedan način i nekako uspjela. ZAtim smo došle na dva tri dojenja prije spavanja i na 1-2 tijekom noći. I onda je ona sama jednu noć (sa 5.12. na 6.12.) kada se  prvi put probudila tražila samo da ju ljuljam da opet zaspe. NIJE TRAŽILA SISU A JA NISAM NI PONUDILA!!! I tako vam mi već jedno deset dana dojimo samo pred spavanje iz gušta i iz nagrade i meni i njoj što je sam izbacila te noćne podoje. JA sam sretna, sretna, presretna  :Smile: ))
jedno pitanje znam da ne spada ovdje: ali koliko je potrebno mlijeka dnevno 13- mjesečnoj djevojčici kada sisa samo jednom dnevno"

----------


## Olivija

*tooka* :D

što se tiče mlijeka: ako ti je u mentalnom sklopu da ćeš djeci davati mlijeko (kravlje ili bilo koje drugo) onda bi ti malena trebala piti oko pola litre mlijeka na dan. Znači bar još dvije šalice kravljeg (ako nema alergija), ili jogurta, ili svježeg sira. Ako ne smatraš da je mlijeko u prehrani neophodno, onda malo pogledaj stranice npr. kellymum.com - tamo imaš neke tablice iz kojih je vidljivo koliko se čega dobije iz drugih namirnica.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

> evo da se i ja napokon opet javim! nisam ništa pisala jer se od onog dana kada sam se prvi put javil asve okrenula na bolje. Uglavnom počelo je tako da joj nisam dala svakih deset minuta  (jednostavno sam odlučila da ne može) i pokušala ju zabaviti na sto i jedan način i nekako uspjela. ZAtim smo došle na dva tri dojenja prije spavanja i na 1-2 tijekom noći. I onda je ona sama jednu noć (sa 5.12. na 6.12.) kada se  prvi put probudila tražila samo da ju ljuljam da opet zaspe. NIJE TRAŽILA SISU A JA NISAM NI PONUDILA!!! I tako vam mi već jedno deset dana dojimo samo pred spavanje iz gušta i iz nagrade i meni i njoj što je sam izbacila te noćne podoje. JA sam sretna, sretna, presretna ))
> jedno pitanje znam da ne spada ovdje: ali koliko je potrebno mlijeka dnevno 13- mjesečnoj djevojčici kada sisa samo jednom dnevno"


jel joj to sv.nikola došao objasniti kako stoje stvari???   :Laughing:

----------


## saska7

joj pridruzujem se u klub onih koji ukidaju i kojima je to trauma...   :Sad:  
totalno mi je bed, al ne mogu vise. koliko god nam je dojenje ogroman plus pogotovo kad je bubana, toliko sam sad vise na izmaku snaga - razvod, samoca, nocno cicanje, posao...ne mogu vise. a njoj nije ni priblizno dosta...
ne pali razgovor (ima 17mj, premala je) ni “cica spava“, ni “boli me“ (ugrizla me tako da imam 2 ranice koje krvare na podoje), ni nosanje, ni “šššššš“ ni uspavljivanje u drugoj sobi, a ne mogu ni spavati vise s njom jer sam se nekidan probudila sa takvom boli u donjem dijelu zdjelice i skuzila da sam vise od pola noci ukocena u jednom polozaju na boku da mi ne potegne cicu previse jer me boli, a trazi cicati svaka 2h...
bilo je super noci, kad bi se probudila mozda jednom-dvaput i to je mrak...
cini mi se..ma znam da osjeti da sam na rubu snaga i da sam totalno razdrazljiva i da ju to samo raspiga..noc je bilo moje razdoblje, za odtugovati, pisati, psovati, rjesavati sve ono sto prednjima ne smijem...sad nit spavam nit uspjevam rijesiti svoje frustracije i onda jos to dojenje....ma dosta mi je...
eto, nisam bas konstruktivna, samo jadikujem, al nemam kome, ako ne vama...

----------


## iva1602

> joj pridruzujem se u klub onih koji ukidaju i kojima je to trauma...   
> totalno mi je bed, al ne mogu vise. koliko god nam je dojenje ogroman plus pogotovo kad je bubana, toliko sam sad vise na izmaku snaga - razvod, samoca, nocno cicanje, posao...ne mogu vise. a njoj nije ni priblizno dosta...
> ne pali razgovor (ima 17mj, premala je) ni “cica spava“, ni “boli me“ (ugrizla me tako da imam 2 ranice koje krvare na podoje), ni nosanje, ni “šššššš“ ni uspavljivanje u drugoj sobi, a ne mogu ni spavati vise s njom jer sam se nekidan probudila sa takvom boli u donjem dijelu zdjelice i skuzila da sam vise od pola noci ukocena u jednom polozaju na boku da mi ne potegne cicu previse jer me boli, a trazi cicati svaka 2h...
> bilo je super noci, kad bi se probudila mozda jednom-dvaput i to je mrak...
> cini mi se..ma znam da osjeti da sam na rubu snaga i da sam totalno razdrazljiva i da ju to samo raspiga..noc je bilo moje razdoblje, za odtugovati, pisati, psovati, rjesavati sve ono sto prednjima ne smijem...sad nit spavam nit uspjevam rijesiti svoje frustracije i onda jos to dojenje....ma dosta mi je...
> eto, nisam bas konstruktivna, samo jadikujem, al nemam kome, ako ne vama...


ajme draga... kud na sve to još i razvod,zbilja ti nije lako... ja te razumijem jer nam noći izgledaju jednako, a imamo 21 mjesec... kičma me rastura jer sam cijelu noć na jednom boku,probala sam sve živo i niš ne pali osim cice po noći... ma koma... ne znam više kaj da radim.
muž me uopće ne razumije, govori kako će on prestat sam dojiti, umjesto da odradi 2,3 noći i diže se k njemu da zaboravi mali na cicu... ma užas  :Sad:  

rješenje nemam al eto možemo bar jadikovat skupa   :Love:

----------


## lore

ja se pridruzujem curama koje su na izmaku snaga   :Sad:  
nakon 1,3 mj. nespavanja stvarno mi je tesko, ona bi nonstop visila na cici..ne znam jel ijedno dijete tako spava (zaspi jako tesko, preokrece se po cijele noci, trazi nosanje i cicanje)..nocas sam npr budna od 4 ujutro..radim od 8..dodje mi da kazem ukucanima da idem na sluzbeni put i uplatim si hotel u zagrebu   :Laughing:  vec se smijem sama sebi..
onda mislim, trebalo bi poceti s odvikavanjem (ne znam kako, moram malo pogledati pdf-ove) a onda mi nekad bude bas tesko jer volim kad dojimo pa se igramo, gledamo..uhh..da mi je netko rekao da je skidanje s cice ovako tesko ne bi vjerovala

zanima me jedna stvar..da li vam djeca bolje spavaju otkad ne cicaju?

----------


## pčelicaMaja

Hm, i ja se pridružujem u klub nespavača, he,he. Dojim 19 mjeseci, volim to i ne želim prestati, ali noći su ajoj, ne baš svaka noć,ali svejedno. Mogu preporučiti jednu knjigu koja bi trbala pomoći, ako ništa drugo vrijedi pokušati. Autorica  je Elizabeth Pantley, naslov Kako uspavati dijete bez plakanja.Primjenjujem neke savjete i vide se mali pomaci, recimo noćas spavala od 23.30 do 4.30- to nije nikad u ovih 19 mjeseci.

----------


## saska7

imam knjigu vec godinama...primjenjujem principe, al da Anja urla kad ne dobije cicu - urla...a meni je i 2 nocna cicanja izmedju uspavljivanja i ranojutarnjeg jednostavno previse, jer ja ne spavam onda vise od 3h, a bez spavanja sam totalni zombi i takva sam uzasna. takva jedva hendlam sebe, a kamoli dvoje djece istovremeno...

----------


## vildica

> Hm, i ja se pridružujem u klub nespavača, he,he. Dojim 19 mjeseci, volim to i ne želim prestati, ali noći su ajoj, ne baš svaka noć,ali svejedno. Mogu preporučiti jednu knjigu koja bi trbala pomoći, ako ništa drugo vrijedi pokušati. Autorica  je Elizabeth Pantley, naslov Kako uspavati dijete bez plakanja.Primjenjujem neke savjete i vide se mali pomaci, recimo noćas spavala od 23.30 do 4.30- to nije nikad u ovih 19 mjeseci.


koji savjet? meni bi veeeelikii uspjeh bio da spava 5 sati u komadu. pls podijeli   :Smile:

----------

